# Swoop 2015



## BoPeeP (5. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

analog zum Thema Swoop 2014 ein neuer Thread zu den 2015 Swoop-Modellen, da sich doch einige Dinge geändert haben (Ausstattung, Rahmendetails, etc.).

Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Swoop 175 9.0.
Erstmal alles zusammengebaut und das Fahrwerk grob eingestellt. Wird sich im Gelände dann zeigen, wo es Optimierungsbedarf besteht.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die Sram-Trigger. Da die Positionierung doch etwas anders als bei Shimano ist.

Bin davor nur Hardtails gefahren und von dem Rad erstmal begeistert. Alles eine ganz neue (Fully-)Welt 
(Entschuldigt bitte die schlechten Fotos)


----------



## Teddy112 (5. November 2014)

... sehr sehr geil!
Bin auf einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht gespannt ;-)

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (5. November 2014)

Konntest du schon die Sram Guide Bremsen testen?


----------



## BoPeeP (5. November 2014)

Sonntag geht's das erste Mal richtig in's Gelände. Dann werde ich versuchen ausführlich zu berichten. Erster Eindruck gestern beim Einbremsen: Sehr fein dosierbar, mit einem Finger bedienbar und die Bremswirkung war mehr als aureichend.
Aber wie geschrieben, im Gelände wird sich mehr zeigen.


----------



## stefan86199 (5. November 2014)

Ich hoffe dass nächste Woche mein 7.0 kommt, es hieß kurzzeitig KW45, wurde dann aber dann doch wieder auf den ursprünglich angegeben Versandzeitrum zurückdatiert... 
Nur blöd dass ich nächste Woche spätschicht habe, da weiß ich nich wie gut es klappen wird das Teil einem Test zu unterziehen.


----------



## ThomasAC (5. November 2014)

@stefan86199 
es heißt doch immer noch ab KW45 und ich habe mal nachgefragt, es soll tatsächlich diese Woche kommen.

auch ein 7.0 wegen 26"?


----------



## stefan86199 (5. November 2014)

Ich hab vergessen das Expert dazu zu schreiben, in meinem Kopf klingt das mit der Mischung 26/27.5 Zoll ganz toll. Obs mich am ende übereugt wird sich zeigen.  Und bei dem is definitiv KW 46 angegeben.


----------



## ThomasAC (5. November 2014)

Ist der Rahmen vom 7.0 und 7.0 Expert identisch?


----------



## BoPeeP (5. November 2014)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen vom 7.0 und 7.0 Expert identisch?


Jupp, auch beim 9.0 und Swoop 190/210. also, die Basis stimmt


----------



## baude (5. November 2014)

Der Rahmen vom 190 bzw 210 ist doch nicht identisch zu denen vom 175er. Aber die 175er untereinander sind natürlich identisch.

MfG Baude


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. November 2014)

Bei dir war sogar das Bleed Kit für die Reverb dabei? Ungewöhnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (5. November 2014)

Kann man die Aufkleber am Unterrohr eigentlich abmachen?


----------



## BoPeeP (6. November 2014)

baude schrieb:


> Der Rahmen vom 190 bzw 210 ist doch nicht identisch zu denen vom 175er. Aber die 175er untereinander sind natürlich identisch.



Oha, dann habe ich irgendwo falsche Infos aufgegriffen. Sorry, wenn die Aussage so nicht stimmt.



Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Bei dir war sogar das Bleed Kit für die Reverb dabei? Ungewöhnlich.



Das Bleed-Kit habe ich bei anderen Radon-Käufern aber auch schon als Zugabe gesehen. Eventuell gibt's das nur ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse dazu  Übrigens waren auch Schutzsticker gegen das Scheuern der Züge dabei.



piilu schrieb:


> Kann man die Aufkleber am Unterrohr eigentlich abmachen?



Gute Frage. Müsste vielleicht wer beantworten mit 'nem "cleanen" Rad. Die Sticker glänzen zumindest nicht und haben auch nicht den typischen durchsichtigen Rand. Als wenn die unter einer matten Oberfläche liegen würden.

Hier im Forum fahren zumindest cleane Swoops rum. Allerdings alles ältere Modelle.

Grüße 
BoPeeP


----------



## baude (6. November 2014)

Is ja erstmal nicht schlimm, wollte es nur direkt verbessern, damit es nicht der nächste aufschnappt und irgendwo so verbreitet 

Die Bilder zeigen ganz gut die Hauptunterschiede, v.a. an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme, Sattelstützenrohr, Kettenstrebe....

http://www.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_R/orgid_33/thumbs/112769_651028.jpg

http://www.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_R/orgid_33/thumbs/57539_209685.jpg


----------



## BoPeeP (6. November 2014)

Stimmt. Da wird's deutlich. Auch wenn das Swoop 190 noch ein 2014er Modell ist. An den Rahmen ändern sich ja nur Details (z.B. innen verlegte Züge).


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. November 2014)

BoPeeP schrieb:


> Stimmt. Da wird's deutlich. Auch wenn das Swoop 190 noch ein 2014er Modell ist. An den Rahmen ändern sich ja nur Details (z.B. innen verlegte Züge).


Da das Swoop 190-210 erst im Mai 15 in Verkauf ging war von uns einige Ausführungen von mir als 14 und 15er geplant .
Änderungen am Rahmen wurden keine Vorgenommen für 15. Es gibt keine Schwächen die beseitigt werden müssen . Die
Zufriedenheit der Besitzer ist Super von Bikepark bis DH Weltcup das Bike bekommt ab Späht Sommer mit den Swoop 200
einen 27,5" Partner mit den es zusammen Angeboten werden soll. Hoffe bei diesen Bikes auf ein langes Leben von 26".
Der Rahmen des 190er und des 210er sind Baugleich bis auf Kettenstrebe Federbein 222 zu 241 Federbeinhalter unten.
Die neuen 15er 8.0 und 9.0 Team werden ab ende 2.15 Lieferbar sein.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoPeeP (6. November 2014)

Danke Bodo für die ausführliche Roadmap. Ist wieder etwas gefährliches Halbwissen meinerseits beseitigt worden.
Auf ein langes 26er-Leben habe ich mit dem Kauf des Swoops auch spekuliert. Geiles Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (6. November 2014)

...DER hammerumstieg v hardtail aus superenduro, was???!!! (obwohgl du dich eines aha-erlebnisses beraubt hast: du hättest erstmal auf ein 140er fully, & dann aufs supere. umsteigen können...


----------



## BoPeeP (6. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...DER hammerumstieg v hardtail aus superenduro, was???!!! (obwohgl du dich eines aha-erlebnisses beraubt hast: du hättest erstmal auf ein 140er fully, & dann aufs supere. umsteigen können...


Allerdings, völlig neues Fahrerlebnis. Hätte nie gedacht, daß das so gravierend ausfällt. Klar ist man schon mal mit anderen Fullys Probe gefahren, aber da hat das Dämpfer/Gabel-Setup nie gepasst oder die Probefahrten waren ohne Trails und zu kurz.


----------



## tane (6. November 2014)

das war ja schon gravierend aufs 140er fully (von dem andererseits der umstieg auf ein 160er enduro ein bissl eine enttäuschung war...)


----------



## EddyAC (6. November 2014)

Weiß jemand etwas über die Rahmen-Beschichtung der 2015 er Swoops ? Auf den Bildern wirkts eloxiert !?


----------



## Velophilist (6. November 2014)

Habe selbst auch  ein swoop 175 expert bestellt. Alle, die ihr swoop 175 schon diese Woche bekommen (haben?), können gerne ihre ersten Fahreindrücke schildern!
Hoffe ja, dass die 36er Gabel entgegen der Abbildungen im Retrolook kommt, evtl sind ja auf den Produktbildern noch die 2014er Gabeln verbaut, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## backblech (7. November 2014)

@BoPeeP: könntest du bitte mal ein Foto vom Oberrohr/Unterrohr von der in Fahrtrichtung linken Seite machen? Habe die Kiste auf der Eruobike gesehen und war hin und weg bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Zugverlegung seitlich Unterrohr und die Bohrungen für die Reverb am Oberrohr sehr suboptimal aussahen. Vielleicht/Hoffentlich ist das jetzt in der Serie anders gelöst.


----------



## tane (7. November 2014)

...die zugverlegung beim '14er vorm tretlager...das härtet beim tragen ab...
(& wenn wir schon beim meckern über kleinigkeiten sind: die angeschweißten zughalterungen: warum darf das nicht das modell sein, auf das die c-clips v jagwire passen? weil die kabelbinder cooler sind oder hat h&s einen vertrag mit einem kabelbinderhersteller...jedesmal was dran machen - neuer kabelbinder...)


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...die zugverlegung beim '14er vorm tretlager...das härtet beim tragen ab...
> (& wenn wir schon beim meckern über kleinigkeiten sind: die angeschweißten zughalterungen: warum darf das nicht das modell sein, auf das die c-clips v jagwire passen? weil die kabelbinder cooler sind oder hat h&s einen vertrag mit einem kabelbinderhersteller...jedesmal was dran machen - neuer kabelbinder...)


Solang die c-Clips unser Tests nicht bestehen können wir sie leider nicht Verbauen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## haekel72 (7. November 2014)

Hier wird über Kabelbinder diskutiert?  Nene... Das Swoop gefällt mir Super! Hoffentlich lebt dieses 26er noch Lange. Will mir Ende 2015 ein weiteres zulegen. Weiter so Bodo!


----------



## tane (7. November 2014)

kompromiss: passende halterungen f c-clips & kabelbinder ab werk...
(ich hör schon auf....[aber im genick drückts beim tragen wirklich...]...)

keine rede v diskutieren...aber als österärmer muss ich doch ein bissl meckern...(& es drückt wirklich...)

& wenn ich nicht so neidig wär hätt ich mir im abverkauf noch eines in S zugelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (7. November 2014)

Kabelbinder rules!


----------



## tane (7. November 2014)

...& der drückt no mehr als a c-clip!


----------



## Velophilist (7. November 2014)

Also, ich frag nochmal, vielleicht kann ja jmd von Radon antworten: werden die 36er Gabeln an den 175 Swoops im Design (schwarz-weiß) wie auf den Produktbildern geliefert oder haben sie das "neue" Retro design in der Farbgebung schwarz-orange? Danke! So oder so, super Fahrräder!


----------



## BoPeeP (7. November 2014)

backblech schrieb:


> @BoPeeP: könntest du bitte mal ein Foto vom Oberrohr/Unterrohr von der in Fahrtrichtung linken Seite machen?



Stelle ich morgen in besserer Qualität hier ein. Mache noch ein paar mehr Detailaufnahmen vom Rad.



Velophilist schrieb:


> Also, ich frag nochmal, vielleicht kann ja jmd von Radon antworten: werden die 36er Gabeln an den 175 Swoops im Design (schwarz-weiß) wie auf den Produktbildern geliefert oder haben sie das "neue" Retro design in der Farbgebung schwarz-orange? Danke! So oder so, super Fahrräder!



Siehst du ja auf meinen Fotos. Sind schwarz-weiß (zumindest beim 9.0). Zur Not hat Fox noch ein paar Sticker im Angebot. Und ganz im Ernst, die Sticker sind ja wohl das kleinste Problem


----------



## Velophilist (7. November 2014)

Sowieso Danke für die Photos! Aber tranquillo: Posten wir nicht alle in diesem Forum, um uns mit anderen über so schön unwichtige Dinge wie Kabelbinderhalterungen und das Design von Federgabeln auszutauschen? In diesem Sinne ....


----------



## BoPeeP (8. November 2014)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Posten wir nicht alle in diesem Forum, um uns mit anderen über so schön unwichtige Dinge wie Kabelbinderhalterungen und das Design von Federgabeln auszutauschen? In diesem Sinne ....


Auf jeden Fall. Bin ich bei dir...
Ich könnte mir auch denken, dass die Sticker je nach Farbwahl des Bikes extra designt werden. Also gar nicht offiziell erworben werden können.
So, ich werde mich mal auf mein Swoop schwingen und die Gegend unsicher machen.


----------



## Velophilist (8. November 2014)

Viel Spaß! Bin gespannt auf einen ersten Fahrbericht!


----------



## BoPeeP (10. November 2014)

Gestern nicht mehr geschafft die Bilder hochzuladen. Aber besser später als nie 
Bericht zur ersten größeren Ausfahrt folgt...


----------



## tane (10. November 2014)

edel, edel, in mattschwarz...(dafür pressfit innenlager?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (10. November 2014)

Sehr schick. Wie laeuft denn der Umwerfer? Kriege schon feuchte haende. Hatte eigentlich das Slide 160 im Fokus, aber das Swoop faehrt sich so geil.


----------



## BoPeeP (10. November 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Wie laeuft denn der Umwerfer? Kriege schon feuchte haende. Hatte eigentlich das Slide 160 im Fokus, aber das Swoop faehrt sich so geil.


Umwerfer läuft gut. Nix zu beanstanden. Schaltet sauber und flott. Nachdem ich mir die Trigger und Bremshebel richtig positioniert habe macht das Schalten jetzt mehr Spass als mit meiner XT am Hardtail.
Apropos Bremshebel/Bremse: Gestern auf dem Trail erstmal genauer getestet. Kein Fading, sehr sauber zu dosieren und bei Bedarf steht man sofort.


----------



## slowlifter (10. November 2014)

Danke fuer die Info. Liegen die bremsbelaege vorne komplett auf der scheibe? Bei meiner X0 Trail blieb immer ein Teil ohne Kontakt, da die Aufnahme an der Gabel fuer 203-Scheiben. und nicht fuer 200 ist.


----------



## BoPeeP (10. November 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Info. Liegen die bremsbelaege vorne komplett auf der scheibe? Bei meiner X0 Trail blieb immer ein Teil ohne Kontakt, da die Aufnahme an der Gabel fuer 203-Scheiben. und nicht fuer 200 ist.


Hab' eben noch mal geschaut. Belege liegen komplett auf den Scheiben. Da ist auch kaum mehr Platz.


----------



## slowlifter (10. November 2014)

Danke fuer die Info. Hoffe diese Woche dann Swoop und Slide 160 vergleichen zu koennen. Entweder 1 kg einsparen und straffer bergauf oder robuster und satter bergab.


----------



## Hedonism (13. November 2014)

Hallo, würd mich sehr über den angekündigten fahrbericht freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophilist (13. November 2014)

Dito!


----------



## BoPeeP (14. November 2014)

Kann eure Ungeduld absolut verstehen 
Ich hatte bei der letzten Tour das Gefühl, dass das Fahrwerk-Setup noch einiges an Potenzial hat. Morgen bin ich nochmal auf Tour. Das heißt ich werde morgen nochmal einige Einstellungen versuchen. 
Zur Bremse gibt's hier auch schon mal nen Bericht (Sram Guide RS): http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/11/13/icb2-0-stimmungsbarometer-bremsen/

Kurz vorweg: Downhill macht das Bike richtig Laune


----------



## Velophilist (16. November 2014)

Gleich noch eine Frage: Wie lange hat denn bei den glücklichen Besitzern eines Swoop 2015 die Lieferung gedauert? Z.B. ab einer ersten Mail o.ä? Vielen Dank für ne Antwort!


----------



## michl84 (17. November 2014)

Wieso gibts denn das 210er swoop mit der 40er fox gabel nirgends zu kaufen hab das auf der Euro bike gesehen und wollte nun mal nachschauen aber es gibt es nirgends


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. November 2014)

michl84 schrieb:


> Wieso gibts denn das 210er swoop mit der 40er fox gabel nirgends zu kaufen hab das auf der Euro bike gesehen und wollte nun mal nachschauen aber es gibt es nirgends


Da das Swoop 210-9.0 Ausverkauft ist was uns auch etwas überrascht hat liefern wir ab Feb. 15 das
9.0 Team das eine neue Farbe hat und sich durch die XO1 DH 7 fach unterscheitet für 3399.-€ wir
sind aber mit Eingabe der neuen DHs etwas im Hintertreffen.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoPeeP (17. November 2014)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Gleich noch eine Frage: Wie lange hat denn bei den glücklichen Besitzern eines Swoop 2015 die Lieferung gedauert? Z.B. ab einer ersten Mail o.ä? Vielen Dank für ne Antwort!


Wenn ich so überschlage, ungefähr 10 Tage. Liegt aber auch an den Modellen, denke ich (Swoop 9.0 2015er)


----------



## stefan86199 (17. November 2014)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Gleich noch eine Frage: Wie lange hat denn bei den glücklichen Besitzern eines Swoop 2015 die Lieferung gedauert? Z.B. ab einer ersten Mail o.ä? Vielen Dank für ne Antwort!



Hab gerade mal Angerufen und gefragt wie es denn um meine Bestellung steht, immerhin is die KW46 inzwischen ja durchaus schon rum. 
Mir wurde gesagt die Experts sollten am Mittwoch ankommen und dann Freitag oder Montag an die Kunden versendet werden.


----------



## EddyAC (17. November 2014)

@BODOPROBST :
Hallo Bodo,
mich interessiert der Unterschied Swoop 175 zum Expert 175. Fahrverhalten, bzgl. Verhältnis 2cm weniger Federweg beim Expert. Inwiefern fährt es sich anders, als mit der 180er Gabel und 26er Laufrad.
Und ich hatte mal bzgl. der Rahmenbeschichtung gefragt...Elox ?
Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## SaiBotB (17. November 2014)

Hab das 6er Do. früh bestellt und Mo. Mittag kams an. (Laut DHL wurde das Paket aber angeblich einmal "falsch" zugestellt??? )
Also sehr viel schneller kanns wohl nicht gehen. Leider wurde da wohl bei der 0-Durchsicht etwas mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt, aber das klär ich direkt und nicht übers Forum.
Ansonsten schonmal sehr fein, die Abstimmung wird aber wohl noch etwas dauern...


----------



## Biermille (18. November 2014)

Och von dem 6.0 würde ich ja gern mal paar Bilder sehen 
Das ist mein Favorit und möchte es mir auch bald holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaiBotB (18. November 2014)

^^ Irgendwelche best. Ansichten? Hab aber nur ne olle Handyknipse...


----------



## Biermille (18. November 2014)

Ich würde mich über alle Bilder freuen


----------



## SaiBotB (18. November 2014)

Hab mal schnell was geschossen, sind im Album. Quali so lala (Licht, Cam)...


----------



## Biermille (18. November 2014)

Dankeschön. Einfach nur geil das Bike!  
Freu mich schon auf Bilder in freier Wildbahn ;p


----------



## ruben81 (18. November 2014)

@SaiBotB Bin mal gespannt, wie zufrieden bist.
Hab ein teils ähnliches Profil wie du und das neue 175 6.0 ist auch gerade in meinem Fokus gerutscht.
Allerdings würde ich es dann auf 1x10 umbauen.


----------



## stefan86199 (20. November 2014)

Der nette DHL Mensch hat mir heute morgen gegen halb 8 (!) mein Expert gebracht. Erste probeausfahrt erfolgreich bestanden. Aber Dämpfer und auch die Schaltung wollen noch ein wenig besser eingestellt werden. Aber jetzt muss erstmal der Schlonz ab.


----------



## BoPeeP (21. November 2014)

stefan86199 schrieb:


> Der nette DHL Mensch hat mir heute morgen gegen halb 8 (!) mein Expert gebracht. Erste probeausfahrt erfolgreich bestanden. Aber Dämpfer und auch die Schaltung wollen noch ein wenig besser eingestellt werden. Aber jetzt muss erstmal der Schlonz ab.


Wir wollen Fotos! 
Edit: Ah, grad gesehen...hast du ja schon gepostet.
Die Farbkombi sieht sehr gut aus. Hätt ich auch genommen.


----------



## ThomasAC (23. November 2014)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Gleich noch eine Frage: Wie lange hat denn bei den glücklichen Besitzern eines Swoop 2015 die Lieferung gedauert? Z.B. ab einer ersten Mail o.ä? Vielen Dank für ne Antwort!



Swoop 175 7.0
bestellt am 10.10.; versendet am 12.11. und dann stand es gestandene sechs Tage bei DHL Freight in Koblenz im Lager; Zustellung am 19.11.

Fazit: Der Versand von Radon/bike-discount.de ging relativ zügig, DHL Freight war ein absoluter Flaschenhals. Da hätte ich es auch abholen und nach Hause radeln können.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. November 2014)

Weiss jemand, ab wann man das Swoop 210 9.0 Team bestellen kann?



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo wir bringen neu das 8.0 ist mit Boxxer Wc und Vivid Air sonst wie 9.0- 14.für 3899.- und 9.0 Team mit Fox wie 14. und
> neu MT7 und Xo1 7Fach für 3399.- lieferbar 2.15 und neue Farbe. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (24. November 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ab wann man das Swoop 210 9.0 Team bestellen kann?


Bis mitte Dezember ist das Bike Online, Montage 8. Woche .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoPeeP (27. November 2014)

Kurzer Fahrbericht zum Swoop 2015 9.0 nachdem das Fahrwerk, Sattelposition, Schaltung, etc. soweit eingestellt wurden (alles immer bedingter Weise im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail und verzeiht mir die laienhafte Beschreibung):

*Ebene*: Absenken der Talas 36 nicht zu empfehlen. Dafür ist die Funktion wohl auch nicht gedacht.
Sitzposition ist bei nicht abgesenkter Gabel wesentlich angenehmer.
Wippen des Dämpfers im Climb-Modus nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar. Trotzdem im Schnitt 2 Km/h langsamer als mit dem HT. Liegt aber auch an der Bereifung und der aufrechteren Sitzposition.

*Uphill*: Im direkten Vergleich auf den Touren Passagen gefahren, bei den ich mit dem HT wirklich Probleme hatte noch genügend Grip am Hinterrad zu haben. Ist mit dem Swoop komplett anders. Auch im Wiegetritt kommt man sehr steile und sandige Anstiege gut hoch. Insgesamt machen Anstiege jetzt viel mehr Spass. Was wohl auch der Talas zu verdanken ist.

*Downhill*: Wie schon öfter geschrieben, spielt das Bike hier seine wahren Stärken aus. 
Insgesamt liegt das Bike auch bei ruppigen Abschnitten sehr satt und ruhig auf der Strecke. Der Dämpfer schluckt viel und das Heck bleibt ruhig und kontrollierbar. Die Fox-Gabel hat sich anfangs sehr "hart" angefühlt, was sich nach einigen Optimierungen verbessert hat. Dennoch muss die Gabel etwas "härter" rangenommen werden, um das volle Potenzial zu zeigen.

*Fazit*: In der Ebene und im Uphill eher gemütlich, dafür im Downhill eine Granate. Alles in Allem ein Bike, was meine Einsatzbereiche voll abdeckt.


----------



## BoPeeP (27. November 2014)

EddyAC schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST :
> Und ich hatte mal bzgl. der Rahmenbeschichtung gefragt...Elox ?
> Gruß,
> Eddy


Mein Swoop ist eloxiert. Denke die anderen Modelle auch.

Gruß BoPeeP


----------



## EddyAC (27. November 2014)

Danke Dir ;-), dachte ich mir bereits. Das 6.0 wirkt eher lackiert. Aber nun gut.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. November 2014)

BoPeeP schrieb:


> Mein Swoop ist eloxiert. Denke die anderen Modelle auch.
> 
> Gruß BoPeeP


Kann dazu nichts Sagen , da oft in der Serie dann doch etwas zum Vorfeld geändert , muss in Bonn nachgefragt werden. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. November 2014)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Danke Dir ;-), dachte ich mir bereits. Das 6.0 wirkt eher lackiert. Aber nun gut.


Hallo Eddy AC, 
das Swoop 175 6.0 2015 ist lackiert. 7.0, 7.0 Expert und 9.0 sind eloxiert. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (28. November 2014)

verdammt....eleoxiert, jetzt bin ich doch a bissl auf die 2015er Modelle neidisch mit meinem SE


----------



## tane (28. November 2014)

...dafür hamma die shimanos...(& ich gewöhn mich schon langsam ans "nicht-schwarz"...es wird halt schneller vergammelt ausschauen)


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. November 2014)

bei der Bremse stimme ich Dir zu, aber bei der Schaltung steh ich auf SRAM


----------



## tane (28. November 2014)

wenns schaltwerk net soweit rausstehen tät wärs eh ok, aber schon meine "shadows" schaun aus, sram hätt i schon ein paarmal abgerissen...


----------



## EddyAC (28. November 2014)

@ Florian K. / Radon / bodoprobst
Danke für Eure Antwort. Gute Wahl , finde das einfach wertiger, und haltbarer ;-)


----------



## Knoxville86 (29. November 2014)

Seit heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Swoop 175 7.0


----------



## ThomasAC (30. November 2014)

7.0 oder 7.0 Expert? Gratuliere, ich sehe Du hast die mitgelieferten Pedale montiert.


----------



## Knoxville86 (30. November 2014)

Hi. Hab das normale 7.0 genommen. Die Pedale sind schon unten, die waren im Laden drauf


----------



## bestbuyjens (30. November 2014)

Warum hast du nicht das Expert genommen? Soll doch laut Beschreibung Vorteile bringen.


----------



## Knoxville86 (30. November 2014)

Hi, ich wollte bei einem 26er bleiben. Bin auch heute die erste Runde gefahren, ist super genial. 
Hat leider nur 15 KM gehalten. Danach hat sich ein Gewinde der Pedale verabschiedet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophilist (30. November 2014)

Habe seit 10 Tagen mein Swoop 7.0 Expert! Bisher 2 Ausfahrten gemacht zu je 3h.
Meine bisherige Einschätzung: Als ich mich das erste Mal draufgesetzt habe, hatte ich den Eindruck, mich auf einen Downhiller zu setzen (fette Gabel, 66er Lenkwinkel, 760 mm Lenker). Allerdings verbinden sich die tollen Downhilleigenschaften mit fast schon erstaunlichen Fähigkeiten bergauf: Selbst sehr steile Anstiege, bei denen ich mich mit meinem Canyon Nerve (12kg) auch schon ordentlich anstrengen musste, komme ich mit dem Radon hervorragend hoch, Vorderrad bleibt unten, Gewicht wirkt sich nicht negativ aus! War auf jeden Fall sehr positiv überrascht und bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Rad ist übrigens etwas leichter als das Strive 2014 von meinem Kumpel und dabei potenter ausgestattet. Interessant wäre natürlich ein Vgl mit dem normalen Swoop 7.0. Die Kombi beim Expert überzeugt jedenfalls. Kleiner Wehmutstropfen: das Vorderrad hat schon ab Lieferung einen Schlag (vertikal), deutlich spürbar. Ausbau und Reifen neu aufziehen hat auch nichts geholfen...Gibt's da Erfahrungen? Fährt sich das ein? Würde es sonst halt beim lokalen Händler zum Zentrieren bringen, dann ist es hoffentlich weg. Trotzdem ärgerlich bei einem Neurad, naja, evtl ja auch beim Transport passiert. Hätte ein Blinder nach 5m fahren gemerkt. Aber grundsätzlich eine echte Empfehlung als Bike für alles!


----------



## boarderking (30. November 2014)

der Schlag ist doch vermutlich eher ein schlecht aufgezogener reifen. Kontrolliere mal die Reifenflanke, ob sie gleichmäßig sitzt. 
Sonst mit soner Aufziehpaste neu montieren und erst mal ordentlich fest aufpumpen!
Kann es sein, dass der Lenker nicht sogar 80cm breit ist?


----------



## Knoxville86 (30. November 2014)

Auf meinem ist ein 80er Lenker drauf.


----------



## ruben81 (30. November 2014)

Dito. Aber auf der Website ist ein 760er aufgeführt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Dezember 2014)

Knoxville86 schrieb:


> Auf meinem ist ein 80er Lenker drauf.


Auf den Swoop ist R F Atlas 6.0 in 31.8 rest in 35 länge 800mm die SLIDE 150 ab 9.0 ohne HD +160 R F Turbine 35 länge 760mm.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Knoxville86 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, danke für die Info. Auf der Page von Bike-Discount sind dann zwei Fehler eingebaut.
1. Das Swoop 175 7.0 ist in der Kategorie "Fullsuspensions 27.5" eingeteilt
2. Die Lenkerbreite wird mit 760 mm angegeben.
Dies nur als Hinweis.


----------



## Lars_DH (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Frage kommt zwar etwas arg früh aber gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos ob es bei den 2016 Swoop´s auch Modelle in 27,5 Zoll geben wird?

Das Slide Carbon würde mir ja absolut Zusagen wenn da nur nicht  das Carbon wäre  und 26 Zoll wie bei den Swoop´s will ich eigentlich aufgrund meiner Größe nicht mehr und weil es wenig Sinn machen würde dafür mein Specialized SX in den Ruhestand zu schicken….


----------



## Landser (4. Dezember 2014)

Wird das 175 Expert in 18Zoll bis Weihnachten ausgeliefert?
Soll unter den Baum ;-)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Dezember 2014)

Izegrim schrieb:


> Die Frage kommt zwar etwas arg früh aber gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos ob es bei den 2016 Swoop´s auch Modelle in 27,5 Zoll geben wird?
> 
> Das Slide Carbon würde mir ja absolut Zusagen wenn da nur nicht  das Carbon wäre  und 26 Zoll wie bei den Swoop´s will ich eigentlich aufgrund meiner Größe nicht mehr und weil es wenig Sinn machen würde dafür mein Specialized SX in den Ruhestand zu schicken….


Hallo Izegrim, 
das Swoop 175 wird voraussichtlich in der '16er-Version als 27,5" Bike angeboten werden! Alternativ dazu könntest Du Dir auch mal das Slide 27,5 9.0 HD anschauen, bei diesem Bike ist die Geo ganz ähnlich wie beim Slide Carbon! 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Dezember 2014)

Landser schrieb:


> Wird das 175 Expert in 18Zoll bis Weihnachten ausgeliefert?
> Soll unter den Baum ;-)


Hallo Landser, 
um ehrlich zu sein wissen wir das noch nicht. Es könnte knapp werden. Bei mir soll es eigentlich auch unter den Weihnachtsbaum...
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Landser (4. Dezember 2014)

Na dann hoffen WIR mal..... bezahlt hab ich's ja schon...


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Dezember 2014)

bestbuyjens schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht das Expert genommen? Soll doch laut Beschreibung Vorteile bringen.


Hallo. Ich habe auch ein 7.0 und mich ebenso bewusst gegen das Expert entschieden, da ich bei 26" bleiben wollte.


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Dezember 2014)

und genau deshalb hatte ich mich auch für's SE entschieden...26" lebt


----------



## BoPeeP (5. Dezember 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> 26" lebt


Aber sowas von:


----------



## tane (5. Dezember 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und genau deshalb hatte ich mich auch für's SE entschieden...26" lebt



eine maschine!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophilist (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja, der Lenker beim Expert misst 80 cm,  entgegen der Angabe auf der HP.
Evtl. hat sich schon mal jmd damit beschäftigt: bei meinem Expert war der XT-Shifter bei der Auslieferung auf 3-fach eingestellt. Habe jetzt rausbekommen, dass die XT einen sog. mode converter besitzen, ein Schräubchen am Shifter fürs Umschalten von 2 auf 3 fach und umgekehrt. Das Problem: Wenn ich auf 2-fach "converte" (Stellung: mittleres,  also mein größtes Blatt, lt. Shimano-Beschreibung), dann kann ich das kleinste Blatt nicht mehr schalten, dafür bleibt der Schaltweg aufs nicht vorhandene gr. Blatt erhalten. Mit der Kette am kleinsten Blatt lässt sich der converter erst gar nicht bedienen,  hab ich probiert. Irgendwelche Tipps? Schon mal danke!


----------



## SaiBotB (6. Dezember 2014)

^^ Habe exact das selbe Problem. Ich bring das Rad jetzt zu nem Servicepartner.


----------



## tane (6. Dezember 2014)

hab meinen shifter auf 3x & verwende die zwei "entspannteren" schaltstellungen (also 1 & 2 v "klein" her gesehen), das klappt gut


----------



## Velophilist (6. Dezember 2014)

War ich wohl nicht der einzige
@tane: klar kann man auch einfach mit der 3fach Einstellung fahren, aber dann kann man das Führungsblech fürs mittlere Blatt nicht einstellen und das schleift bei mir bei den oberen 4 Gängen. Muss bei einem Neurad nicht sein....

:


----------



## tane (6. Dezember 2014)

versteh ich jetzt nicht. bei mir schleift nix
i glaub net, dass der umwerferweg bei der einstellung 2x größer als bei 3x is...


----------



## Goiofy (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen.
Hat jemand von den Swoop 9.0 Besitzern das Ding an die Waage gehängt?
Die Angaben von Radon beziehen sich auf S und sind meistens gut gemeint.
Mich würde der Realwert für ein M oder L interessieren...


----------



## fitamini (9. Dezember 2014)

Die Sache mit den schlecht zentrierten und schlecht gespreichten Laufrädern scheint aktuell bei Radon ein Thema zu sein. Ich habe das jetzt schon häufiger gelesen und bei einem gerade neu gekauften Slide Carbon 9.0 selbst erlebt. Schade eigentlich, selbst in einer aktuellen Fachzeitschrift wird das bemängelt. Hier sollte Radon mal ein Auge drauf haben.


----------



## BoPeeP (9. Dezember 2014)

Goiofy schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Hat jemand von den Swoop 9.0 Besitzern das Ding an die Waage gehängt?
> Die Angaben von Radon beziehen sich auf S und sind meistens gut gemeint.
> Mich würde der Realwert für ein M oder L interessieren...


Wenn ich die Tage dazu komme, poste ich hier das Gewicht (Rahmengröße L, Shimano Saint Pedale).


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Dezember 2014)

fitamini schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den schlecht zentrierten und schlecht gespreichten Laufrädern scheint aktuell bei Radon ein Thema zu sein. Ich habe das jetzt schon häufiger gelesen und bei einem gerade neu gekauften Slide Carbon 9.0 selbst erlebt. Schade eigentlich, selbst in einer aktuellen Fachzeitschrift wird das bemängelt. Hier sollte Radon mal ein Auge drauf haben.


Hallo fitamini, 
ich verstehe, dass es ärgerlich ist, ein neues Laufrad zu bekommen, das dann nachzentriert werden muss. Wir sind uns des Problems bewusst und befinden uns in stetiger Abstimmung mit den Herstellern, um eine hohe Montagequalität zu gewährleisten. So weit ich das nachvollziehen konnte, handelte es sich einmal um einen e*thirteen LRS, dann um einen DT Swiss, und zu guter Letzt noch um einen Mavic. 
Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen hier im Forum, dank der wir auf solche Probleme frühzeitig reagieren können! 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## fitamini (10. Dezember 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo fitamini,
> ich verstehe, dass es ärgerlich ist, ein neues Laufrad zu bekommen, das dann nachzentriert werden muss. Wir sind uns des Problems bewusst und befinden uns in stetiger Abstimmung mit den Herstellern, um eine hohe Montagequalität zu gewährleisten. So weit ich das nachvollziehen konnte, handelte es sich einmal um einen e*thirteen LRS, dann um einen DT Swiss, und zu guter Letzt noch um einen Mavic.
> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen hier im Forum, dank der wir auf solche Probleme frühzeitig reagieren können!
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



Hallo Florian,

danke für dich schnelle Reaktion. Es freut mich sehr, dass ihr so promt reagiert!
Klasse und nochmals besten Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophilist (10. Dezember 2014)

Vorderes Laufrad ist bei mir auch mit starkem schlag gekommen. Swoop expert dt swiss


----------



## ~joe~ (10. Dezember 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo fitamini,
> ich verstehe, dass es ärgerlich ist, ein neues Laufrad zu bekommen, das dann nachzentriert werden muss. Wir sind uns des Problems bewusst und befinden uns in stetiger Abstimmung mit den Herstellern, um eine hohe Montagequalität zu gewährleisten. So weit ich das nachvollziehen konnte, handelte es sich einmal um einen e*thirteen LRS, dann um einen DT Swiss, und zu guter Letzt noch um einen Mavic.
> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen hier im Forum, dank der wir auf solche Probleme frühzeitig reagieren können!
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



Wo wir grad bei sind: mein DT Swiss M1700 Hinterrad vom Slide Carbon is auch von Anfang an krum gewesen


----------



## Goiofy (10. Dezember 2014)

BoPeeP schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Tage dazu komme, poste ich hier das Gewicht (Rahmengröße L, Shimano Saint Pedale).


----------



## Landser (12. Dezember 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Landser,
> um ehrlich zu sein wissen wir das noch nicht. Es könnte knapp werden. Bei mir soll es eigentlich auch unter den Weihnachtsbaum...
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



Hallo Florian,
gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Dezember 2014)

Landser schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse?


Hi Landser, 
voraussichtlich treffen die Bikes Ende nächster Woche bei uns ein. Wenn es klappen sollte für unter den Christbaum, dann wird es eine Punktlandung... Ich hoffe, es klappt - schließlich macht so ein Bike das Wohnzimmer erst richtig gemütlich!
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Landser (12. Dezember 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Landser,
> voraussichtlich treffen die Bikes Ende nächster Woche bei uns ein. Wenn es klappen sollte für unter den Christbaum, dann wird es eine Punktlandung... Ich hoffe, es klappt - schließlich macht so ein Bike das Wohnzimmer erst richtig gemütlich!
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



Hey Florian,
danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das stimmt mich doch zuversichtlich ;-)
Greetz
Landser


----------



## Biermille (13. Dezember 2014)

Der Lenker vom 6.0 hat dann auch eine Breite von 800mm?


----------



## SaiBotB (13. Dezember 2014)

Nein, der hat 785mm.


----------



## Landser (15. Dezember 2014)

Freitag, 12.12.14:
""Hi Landser,
voraussichtlich treffen die Bikes Ende nächster Woche bei uns ein. Wenn es klappen sollte für unter den Christbaum, dann wird es eine Punktlandung... Ich hoffe, es klappt - schließlich macht so ein Bike das Wohnzimmer erst richtig gemütlich!
Viele Grüße, Florian K.""

Swoop Expert:
18" + 20" wieder lieferbar ab der Kalenderwoche 2/2015! Bestellungen werden gerne entgegengenommen!

So steht das ab heute auf der HP! Also wird das nix mit "unter den Weihnachtsbaum" ...... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Dezember 2014)

das haettest Du Dir auch gleich denken koennen, denn wenn die Raeder erst Ende dieser Woche bei Radon ankommen...noch montieren und dann das erhoehte Frachtaufkommen zu Weihnachten und die extra Speditionsauslieferung mit vorherige Anrufabsprache zur Lieferung beim Empfaenger !!


----------



## Landser (15. Dezember 2014)

@Wolfplayer 
Dauert die Vorfreude länger


----------



## Goiofy (16. Dezember 2014)

Mag mir keiner das Gewicht von seinem Swoop 9.0 verraten? 
Ich sags auch nicht weiter


----------



## trackspeed80 (16. Dezember 2014)

Goiofy schrieb:


> Mag mir keiner das Gewicht von seinem Swoop 9.0 verraten?
> Ich sags auch nicht weiter


Servus

Habe das 2014 Modell, als 175, Würde Dir das helfen?

dann wiege ich es Morgen mal, es hat im Moment nur wenig Waldboden am Rahmen, somit sollte es passen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Goiofy (17. Dezember 2014)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Habe das 2014 Modell, als 175, Würde Dir das helfen?
> 
> ...


Hi Andreas
Danke für die Mühen. Aber mich würd schon das neue Model interessieren.
Vielleicht gibts ja noch jemanden unter den Glücklichen, die ne Kofferwaage zu Hause ham


----------



## trackspeed80 (18. Dezember 2014)

Kein Ding, als Anhaltspunkt hier trotzdem

also mein Swoop 175 9.0 Modell 2014 20" wiegt ziemlich genau 14,3kg inkl. Pedale und wenig Dreck 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (18. Dezember 2014)

interessant, mein 8 se gute 15...(inc ped & flaschenh.)


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Dezember 2014)

mein SE in M wiegt mit Crossmax SX LRS tubeless, Spank Pedalen, Zee Bremssattel vorne und Hammerschmidt auch genau 15kg


----------



## Goiofy (18. Dezember 2014)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Kein Ding, als Anhaltspunkt hier trotzdem
> 
> also mein Swoop 175 9.0 Modell 2014 20" wiegt ziemlich genau 14,3kg inkl. Pedale und wenig Dreck
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 Coole Sache! Das ist in der Tat für so einen Hobel nicht viel.
Und das 2015 wird vermutlich auch um den Dreh rum liegen.
Ich hatte das 2013 Modell 8.0 und das lag bei über 15 mit Pedalen... 
Und das in M.


----------



## trackspeed80 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde es nochmal mit einer geeichten Waage bei einer Mühle wiegen. Meine Kofferwaage hat schließlich einen Toleranzbereich.und selbst 14,5kg fände ich toll, alles in allem könnte ich noch abnehmen


----------



## Goiofy (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das ineressiert mich auch, wie ich an dem 9.0er dann noch ein wenig Gewicht abschrauben kann...
Was für Reifen hast du drauf?


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Dezember 2014)

also mein SE hatte im Originalzustand mit Spankpedalen auch 14,4kg
gewogen damit


----------



## trackspeed80 (19. Dezember 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> also mein SE hatte im Originalzustand mit Spankpedalen auch 14,4kg
> gewogen damit



Guten Morgen

Alles noch original Hans Dampf Tourengummis

Pedale sind im Moment Ritcheys, spätestens wenn die Mallet Pedale drauf sind landet es bei 14,4kg und wenn meine Conti Baron drauf sind ist es dahin mit dem Gewicht, aber dafür Grip.

Mir ist die Haltbarkeit wichtiger als das letzte Gramm ;-), 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Dezember 2014)

ja meine alten ausgehaerteten Fat Alberts kommen jetzt auch runter und dann steigt das Gewicht auch weiter...oh Gott ca. 300g mehr 
mit Minion DHF 2.5 falt vorne und Ardent 2.6 falt hinten 
aber wie Du auch sagst....dafür wieder Grip


----------



## Landser (24. Dezember 2014)

Landser schrieb:


> Freitag, 12.12.14:
> ""Hi Landser,
> voraussichtlich treffen die Bikes Ende nächster Woche bei uns ein. Wenn es klappen sollte für unter den Christbaum, dann wird es eine Punktlandung... Ich hoffe, es klappt - schließlich macht so ein Bike das Wohnzimmer erst richtig gemütlich!
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.""
> ...




Fast hätte es geklappt.... Bike befindet sich seit heute in der Zustellung durch DHL... 
Reicht nicht ganz für den Heiligabend, aber am Samstag klappts... 
Gute Arbeit Radon!


----------



## ThomasAC (29. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen Ratschlag bezüglich blauer Pedale für das Swoop 175 7.0 geben?
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-70/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knoxville86 (29. Dezember 2014)

Blackspire hat blaue die gut passen


----------



## cosmiq85 (29. Dezember 2014)

Mein Swoop 175 6.0 am 19ten bestellt, heute abgeholt beim Bike-Keller Walldorf. Sehr cooler Typ, nimmt sich ne Stunde Zeit, erklärt alles, haben ne komplette Checkliste durchgearbeitet, alles i.O., perfekter Service.


----------



## trackspeed80 (29. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät

Grüße


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Dezember 2014)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Ratschlag bezüglich blauer Pedale für das Swoop 175 7.0 geben?
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-70/




ich fahre die und das Blau passt Top zum blau an den Foxelement
dann habe ich noch die Schrauben am Flaschenhaltergewinde und der optionalen LEV Zugverlegung 
gegen diese gewechselt


----------



## Landser (29. Dezember 2014)

So.... Das 7.0 Expert ist heute gelandet


----------



## trackspeed80 (29. Dezember 2014)

Landser schrieb:


> So.... Das 7.0 Expert ist heute gelandet


Klasse Bike

Auch Dir viel Freude mit dem Swoop


----------



## Landser (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Swooper,
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben welcher Flaschenhalter da rein paßt, ohne dass der Dämpfer beim Einfedern das Teil berührt?


----------



## baude (31. Dezember 2014)

Der von Radon passt nicht, den hab ich ohne nachzudenken kürzlich bestellt^^ irgendwo stand auch, dass bei Piggybackdämpfern generell keiner passen soll.


----------



## trackspeed80 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich musste auch diese Erfahrung machen und kaufe mir jetzt eine Trinkblase, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Lösung von einem Kollegen!?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knoxville86 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe das Problem auch. Hier im Forum hat sich da mal einer eine Lösung mit Unterlegadaptern gebaut, sodass der Halter weiter vom Rahmen weg sitzt. War aber glaub  bei einem Slide.


----------



## baude (31. Dezember 2014)

Trinkblase hab ich schon auch, hab nur immer gern die Flasche dabei gehabt und da Magnesium oder was süßes drin gehabt. In die Trinkblase mach ich nur Wasser, weil man die nicht so toll putzen kann  aber gibt schlimmeres, eigentlich wusste ich ja, dass es nicht passt


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. Dezember 2014)

baude schrieb:


> Trinkblase hab ich schon auch, hab nur immer gern die Flasche dabei gehabt und da Magnesium oder was süßes drin gehabt. In die Trinkblase mach ich nur Wasser, weil man die nicht so toll putzen kann  aber gibt schlimmeres, eigentlich wusste ich ja, dass es nicht passt


Schaut mal bei Swoop 13 oder 14 ( Siebenacht )  hat da viel gemacht und sehr gut darüber Geschrieben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## baude (31. Dezember 2014)

Danke Bodo der Tipp war Gold Wert:

Der Link von Siebenacht ist zwar mittlerweile veraltet, aber durch ein Bild aus seinem Profil:
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/vo/s6/vos6ogg48zol/large_Angriff-Wildtiere4.JPG?0

bin ich mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass es dieser hier sein muss:
https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...ZX2Q&ei=svmjVNiaIcvbPfuugMAM&ved=0CI4BEKYrMAM

In diesem Sinne guten Rutsch


----------



## HighFish (31. Dezember 2014)

baude schrieb:


> Danke Bodo der Tipp war Gold Wert:
> 
> Der Link von Siebenacht ist zwar mittlerweile veraltet, aber durch ein Bild aus seinem Profil:
> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/vo/s6/vos6ogg48zol/large_Angriff-Wildtiere4.JPG?0
> ...




Den habe ich auch an meinem neuen Slide 9.0 XM verbaut und der passt gut mit einer 750ml Flasche.


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Dezember 2014)

ja...und er hat auch den normalen Float ohne Ausgleichsbehälter verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighFish (31. Dezember 2014)

Habe da aber auch noch gut Luft.....


----------



## baude (31. Dezember 2014)

HighFish, es geht gerade um Dämpfer mit Piggyback wie zb am Swoop 8.0 mit dem Float X:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-18003

 Sonst wäre das ja alles kein Problem


----------



## HighFish (31. Dezember 2014)

baude schrieb:


> HighFish, es geht gerade um Dämpfer mit Piggyback wie zb am Swoop 8.0 mit dem Float X:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-18003
> 
> Sonst wäre das ja alles kein Problem




Ist mir schon klar ...aber ich habe den Halter nicht ganz nach oben geschoben und meine, dass das passen könnte. Vielleicht einfach mal beim Händler vorbei fahren und dran halten.


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Dezember 2014)

das Schutzblech hinten ist jetzt nicht dein ernst


----------



## HighFish (31. Dezember 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> das Schutzblech hinten ist jetzt nicht dein ernst



Et is Winter und ich will mich nicht komplett einsauen. Im Frühjahr / Sommer ist mir das egal. Jeder halt so, wie er meint. Guten Rutsch!


----------



## EddyAC (1. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute, hatte an meinem 18" Swoop mit Piggyback nen BBB Sidecage, das ging mit ner 0,5 Flasche super !
Gruß
Eddy


----------



## jewadi (2. Januar 2015)

Leute Leute  Ich möchte wirklich keine Werbung machen. Aber hier scheint keiner "Mudhugger" zu kennen. Das sind dezente und enganliegende Schutzbleche. Die werden auch teilweise im Profisport benutzt. Für alle die sich nicht einsauen möchten und im Winter trotzdem nicht aufs Bike verzichten wollen. Einfach mal googlen  Ist eine Firma aus UK.

Viel Spaß beim Radeln!


----------



## baude (6. Januar 2015)

@EddyAC : Das war aber nicht der Float X oder? Weil der BBB Sidecage den ich mir jetzt bestellt hab passt bei mir beim 18 Zoll Swoop 8.0 2014 mit Float X nicht mit der BBB 550ml Flasche. Der stößt an beim Einfedern. Und das allerbeste ist, dass mir die teure BBB Flasche beim ersten mal runterfallen dann auch gleich komplett an der Seite aufgesprungen is -.-


----------



## EddyAC (6. Januar 2015)

@baude.....Nein, war ein Swoop 7.0 mit dem Monarch Plus, und das ging echt top. Mein Kumpel hat am SE auch den Float X, der baut natürlich schon weiter nach vorn, würde ich schätzen...


----------



## Catbiker (6. Januar 2015)

Habe Montag mein 2014er 9.0 abgeholt in Bonn. Freundlichkeit vom Verkäufer lässt schwer zu wünschen über aber egal, ich wusste ja was ich wollte. Das Rad kam ohne alles also nackt,keine Dämpferpumpe nix dabei, schwacher Trost. Dann ab zur Kasse, was getrunken und runter zur Abholung. Die Ausgabe war ebenso freundlich wie der Verkauf. Der Mechaniker, der das Rad aufgebaut hat war hingegen sehr nett.
Zuhause dann Pedalen druff und Sattelhöhe richtig eingestellt...doch das wurde gleich zur ersten grossen Herausforderung. Denn die Leitung der Stütze ist zu kurz ! Ich habe ein 20" genommen und bin 189 Gross. Also mal die Zugverlegung unten gelöst und die Leitung der Stütze anders verlegt, so geht es, auch wenn ich gerne 2-3cm mehr Luft hätte. Dann erste Ausfahrt, beim harten Antritt springt die Kette vorne ? seltsam... dann am Anstieg wollte ich runter schalten auf das kleine Kettenblatt ... nix ? abgestiegen, geschaut, Umwerfer steht ganz unten am Anschlag,Zug hat genug Luft aber mehr als Anschlag geht ja nicht. Zuhause dann alles sauber gemacht am Montageständer getestet, alles super. Heute 2. Ausfahrt...am Berg das gleiche Problem wieder. Schaltet nicht runter :-( Dann Zuhause mal bei Radon angerufen aber in der Werkstatt konnte mir keiner helfen, man wollte mich in einer Stunde zurückrufen .... WOLLTE  ! na ja erneut nach 1 1/2 Stunden angerufen und die Info bekommen, dass eventuell das falsche Kettenblatt oder Distanzring am Innenlager montiert ist ? OKAY ! Der Werkstattleiter solle das morgen mal sagen und man will sich also morgen bei mir melden.

Derweile bin ich mal auf Fehlersuche gegangen und habe den Fehler vermutlich gefunden, mal sehen was Radon dazu sagt. Innenalger scheidet aus, breites Gehäuse = 1 x 2,5mm Spacer an der rechten Lagerschale, ist auch so montiert. Kettenblätter, so wie in der Produktbeschreibung. Aber auf dem Umwerfer konnte ich auf dem Parallelogramm eine Beschriftung finden 33-44. Wenn das die Kettenblattgrösse ist wundert mich auch nicht, dass der Umwerfer nicht schaltet denn dann ist der viel zu gross. Nun hoffe ich mal dass ich a richtig liege und b die Jungs mir einen anderen Umwerfer zusenden.

Einen richtigen Fahrbericht kann ich nicht liefern da ich mehr mit Fehlern beschäftigt bin als mit fahren.

VG
Marco

PS : auch beim 20" Rahmen passen keine Flaschen rein, leigt am Ausgleichbehälter des Dämpfers. Auch in der Länge bewegliche Halter reichen nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaiBotB (6. Januar 2015)

^^ Ich bin gespannt wie es bei dir weitergeht. Hab das selbe Problem bei nem 2015er und selbt der Servicepartner konnte es nicht wirklich beheben...


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Januar 2015)

ich hatte mit meinem SE keine Problem und seit Hammerschmidt gibts diese Schaltproblem vorne eh nicht mehr


----------



## tane (7. Januar 2015)

der xt-umwerfer am 8se läßt sich auch soweit runterverstellen, dass er am bash fast schleift - dann schaltez wirklich "crisp"! soweit ich auf fotos sehen kann stehen die umwerfer ja absurd hoch...


----------



## Catbiker (7. Januar 2015)

Ja der Umwerfer steht sehr hoch und wenn mich meine Entdeckung nicht täuscht ist der auch für grössere Kettenblätter gemacht. Dadurch erklärt sich natürlich, warum der nicht schaltet denn weiter nach innen geht er nicht und den direkt Mount kann man in der Höhe nicht verstellen. Ich soll ja heute Infos bekommen, rufe da aber gegen Mittag an denn ich vermute man meldet sich wieder nicht.


----------



## Catbiker (8. Januar 2015)

es lag an der Kurbel. Da waren Shims falsch montiert. Jetzt schaltet es !


----------



## Monsterwade (10. Januar 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ab wann man das Swoop 210 9.0 Team bestellen kann?





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bis mitte Dezember ist das Bike Online, Montage 8. Woche .  Gruß Bodo


Bin ich zu blöd zum Suchen oder gibt es immer noch kein Swoop 210 zu bestellen oder ist es schon ausverkauft?


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Januar 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Bin ich zu blöd zum Suchen oder gibt es immer noch kein Swoop 210 zu bestellen oder ist es schon ausverkauft?


Nein der Fehler liegt bei uns, kann dir aber schon einen 1 Test Ankündigen bei der Rider leider noch mit 10fach da wir noch
keinen Freilaufkörper für die Spank Laufräder hatten . Der Termin für die Montage steht 8. Woche also ab Woche 10 im Verkauf.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTPler (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

möchte kurz *meine Erfahrungen* zum Swoop 175 9.0 zum besten geben.... (Hobbybiker)

Hab mir am Donnerstag vergangener Woche das Swoop 9.0 zugelegt und bin gestern und heute meine sämtlichen Referenz Streckenabschnitte gefahren die da wären: ca. 25% Steigung mit Wurzeln und kleinen Stufen bergauf, Spitzkehren mit versetzen des Hinterrades, Treppen auf und ab, Steile ca. 2,50m hohe Absätze hinunter, Wurzel-Trails Bergauf und Ab, bis ca. 1m hohe Natur-Sprünge.....

und das im Vergleich zum Slide E1 von 2014 das ich momentan auch noch habe.

Erste vergleiche: Swoop: S zu Slide: M, Swoop 3,5 cm länger im Radstand. Lenkwinkel Swoop: 66 zu Slide: 67,3, Federung: Swoop: Fox zu Slide: Rock Shox

Obwohl das Swoop in Größe S ca. 800 Gramm mehr wiegt wie das Slide E1 in M tritt es sich egal wo, einfach viel leichter  (kann höhere Gänge benutzen) Es lässt sich besser "versetzen" in Spitzkehren, ist Bergab ne Wucht, selbst Steile Stiche bergauf sind auch ohne absenken der Gabel fast Spielerisch zu fahren.

Fazit: in allen belangen einfach besser, hat sich echt gelohnt. Geometrie: darauf setzen und wohlfühlen. Tolles Rad!!

Auffälligkeiten: Fox im Vergleich mit Rock Shox....

Pike: Etwas an der Schnelligkeit gedreht bisschen mit Vorspannung spielen, passt! Völlig unproblematisch.
Fox: Einstellmöglichkeiten fast zu komplex, einfach Zuviel des guten. Bedarf eines guten Setups um gut zu funktionieren! Bin nach 2 Touren noch nicht am Ideal angelangt.

Achtung: Hatte eigentlich das 7.0 oder 7.0 Expert im Auge sind aber meiner Meinung nach nicht mit dem 9.0 zu vergleichen (was nicht bedeuten soll das die Räder schlecht wären oder so, aber man sollte, je nach Anforderungsprofil, probesitzen). Rad ist "gemessene" 2 cm länger im Radstand und die Front baut tiefer (man beachte z.B.: die Steckachsenaufnahme der Gabeln) was dem Rad zugute kommt. "Meine Meinung" wie gesagt: draufgesetzt und wohlgefühlt. Mir hat das 9.0 einfach besser gepasst. Sind aber alles echte SUPER-Enduros 

Körpergröße: 169, Schrittlänge: 77,5 cm

Gruß an alle....
MTPfälzer


----------



## tane (12. Januar 2015)

körpergrösse & evtl schrittlänge wär interessant (hab das 8se in M)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Swoop 175 Besitzer. Wie sieht das mit der Möglichkeit der Montage eines Flaschenhalters aus? Die Löcher sind ja vorhanden. Aber bei den Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehältern sieht das ziemlich eng aus.


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Januar 2015)

Leute...lest doch einfach erstmal hier die 7 Seiten kurz etwas durch.....das Thema hat soooon Bart


----------



## ThomasAC (13. Januar 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Swoop 175 Besitzer. Wie sieht das mit der Möglichkeit der Montage eines Flaschenhalters aus? Die Löcher sind ja vorhanden. Aber bei den Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehältern sieht das ziemlich eng aus.


Eine Seite vorher steht etwas dazu, beginnt hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2015.734123/page-6#post-12582051


----------



## BockAufBiken (13. Januar 2015)

Danke hab ich schon gesehen.


----------



## Senecca (13. Januar 2015)

Auf der Radon FB page war übrigens schon der neue Swoop Rahmen zu sehen:





http://i.imgur.com/keGaSjB.jpg


----------



## tane (14. Januar 2015)

aus den urfetten kettenstreben schließe ich, dass es net des 175er is.
(& darfs eigentlich nurmehr diese schiachen wippen mit "knick" a la canyon geben???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (14. Januar 2015)

Das sieht mir einfach noch nach Prototyp im Bereich Kettenstrebe aus...


----------



## Landser (16. Januar 2015)

Cool.... die DT-Swiss Felgen beim 175 Expert waren schon mit dem blauen Schwalbe TL-Felgenband für Tubeless vorbereitet... nur noch Ventile rein und ferdisch


----------



## Catbiker (16. Januar 2015)

Ja war bei meinem 2014er auch so. Nice, hab eich gedacht !


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Januar 2015)

tane schrieb:


> aus den urfetten kettenstreben schließe ich, dass es net des 175er is.
> (& darfs eigentlich nurmehr diese schiachen wippen mit "knick" a la canyon geben???)


Hallo,
wie auf FB bereits gelüftet, handelt es sich um eines der ersten Muster zum neuen Swoop 200 mit 27,5er Laufrädern. Kettenstreben sollen tatsächlich so aussehen. Es kann natürlich sein, daß Bodo doch noch was anpasst....
Ich verpreche, wir entwickeln nach technischen Erwägungen, nicht nach Ähnlichkeiten zu anderen Herstellern.....


----------



## Landser (23. Januar 2015)

So, Gabel von Fox zurück und eingebaut.
Jetz 170mm und farblich angepasst.
Übrigens... Habs gewogen.... In 18" wiegt es mit Pedalen 14,4kg.
Noch was.... Steuersatz war Brot trocken ... Jetzt mit ordentlicher Fettpackung versehen.
Aahhh.   Tubeless auch noch gleich erledigt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Januar 2015)

warum hattest Du den die Gabel schon zu Fox geschickt


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (23. Januar 2015)

Hi.

Möchte mich auch kurz hier einreihen. Habe mir am Dienstagabend bei bike-discount mein Swoop bestellt. Schwankte zwischen dem 6.0 und 7.0. Habe mich letztenendes für das 7.0 in L entschieden (Körpergröße 183cm, Schrittlänge 85,5cm). Kaum zu glauben aber am Donnerstagmorgen um 9h war es schon da! 

Habe es natürlich Abends direkt aufgebaut und alles grob eingestellt. Musste die Bremshebel und die Reverb rechts tauschen. Hat platztechnisch sonst nicht hingehauen. Sonst alles tipptopp. Hatte sogar das Kit für die Gabel dabei. Direkt noch meine neuen Vault-Flats montiert und - fertig. 

Morgen und am Sonntag geht es auf die ersten Test- und Einstellfahrten. Ich komme von einem Giant Trance 1 und bin sehr sehr gespannt. Das erste probesitzen und -rollen hatte sich direkt gut angefühlt.

Cya
Steven 

P.S.: Zur Info: Inklusive der Vault 16,1kg.







Gruß ✌️


----------



## Landser (23. Januar 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> warum hattest Du den die Gabel schon zu Fox geschickt


Hab direkt auf 170mm aufgestockt..   Steht doch da
Wohne quasi nebenan...


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Januar 2015)

na dachte es war ein Defekt, weil ja Einige hier ueber das Absacken der Gabel im Stand gemeckert hatten.
meine saugt sich auch etwas rein, so das man denken koennte sie haette keine 180mm
wenn's Rad steht, kann ich die Gabel gut 5-10mm wieder rausziehen


----------



## Goiofy (24. Januar 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> So, Gabel von Fox zurück und eingebaut.
> Jetz 170mm und farblich angepasst.
> Übrigens... Habs gewogen.... In 18" wiegt es mit Pedalen 14,4kg.
> Noch was.... Steuersatz war Brot trocken ... Jetzt mit ordentlicher Fettpackung versehen.
> Aahhh.   Tubeless auch noch gleich erledigt.



Danke! 
Mein Swoop 9.0 in M ist jetzt auch eingetrudelt und kommt mit Sattel und Pedalen (Reverse) auch auf 14,4kg. Gefahren bin ich leider noch nicht, aber kanns kaum erwarten :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (25. Januar 2015)

Heute erste längere Tour im Schnee mit Trails und vielen Treppen - der Hammer! Macht mega Bock! Auf den Trails und Treppen ein riiiiiiesen Unterschied zum Trance und sehr gut uphilltauglich. Und die ersten Einstellungen habe ich auch schon ganz gut getroffen.  *love_it*


Gruß ✌️


----------



## bestbuyjens (25. Januar 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> So, Gabel von Fox zurück und eingebaut.
> Jetz 170mm und farblich angepasst.
> Übrigens... Habs gewogen.... In 18" wiegt es mit Pedalen 14,4kg.
> Noch was.... Steuersatz war Brot trocken ... Jetzt mit ordentlicher Fettpackung versehen.
> Aahhh.   Tubeless auch noch gleich erledigt.


Was hast du für den Umbau auf 170mm bei Fox berappen müssen? Und die neuen Aufkleber?
Sieht übrigens super aus.


----------



## Landser (25. Januar 2015)

bestbuyjens schrieb:


> Was hast du für den Umbau auf 170mm bei Fox berappen müssen? Und die neuen Aufkleber?
> Sieht übrigens super aus.


Zum Preis für den Umbau kann ich Dir nix sagen ...
Die Aufkleber kosten 25€, ist ein ganzer Satz, nicht nur Gabel, auch für verschiedene Dämpfer. Schau mal auf der HP, alle möglichen und unmöglichen Farben kannste da kaufen.


----------



## Landser (26. Januar 2015)

Ist zwar knapp aber Flaschenhalter passt!
Elite mejio race, Rahmen Swoop in 18"!
Liegt sicherlich auch an der Flaschenform.


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. Januar 2015)

Wie siehts denn aus, wenn der Dämpfer arbeitet? Bleib der Dämpfer dann in der Position oder wandert der nach vorne?


----------



## Landser (26. Januar 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus, wenn der Dämpfer arbeitet? Bleib der Dämpfer dann in der Position oder wandert der nach vorne?


Habs getestet.... Dämpfer geht knapp daran vorbei!


----------



## tane (26. Januar 2015)

beim zee cage hab ich 10mm unterlegen müssen, trotz aufgefeilter langlöcher


----------



## Landser (30. Januar 2015)

So, mein 175er Expert ist fertig... Jetzt muss ich nur noch zum biken kommen ;-)


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (30. Januar 2015)

Schaut gut aus! Welche Größe hast du denn beim Kettenstrebenschutz bestellt? S, M, L?


Gruß ✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landser (30. Januar 2015)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus! Welche Größe hast du denn beim Kettenstrebenschutz bestellt? S, M, L?
> 
> 
> Gruß ✌️


Das ist M.


----------



## Shane45 (30. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein der Fehler liegt bei uns, kann dir aber schon einen 1 Test Ankündigen bei der Rider leider noch mit 10fach da wir noch
> keinen Freilaufkörper für die Spank Laufräder hatten . Der Termin für die Montage steht 8. Woche also ab Woche 10 im Verkauf.
> Gruß Bodo


Hallo, Wenn wird die Details auf der Webseite sein?  Ich kann kaum warten, um meine neues Rad zu kaufen.  Wir das 2015 Swoop 210 auf 27.5 rollen?


----------



## baude (31. Januar 2015)

Der aktuelle Prototyp: Swoop 200 auf 27,5 zoll

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1432926162_d179a1e11cdd87fd04fb48ac363b9d82


----------



## elvergon (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich interesiere mich für das 175 6.0. Will aber mitte März bestellen.... weiss jemand ob in hoch saison die Preise hoch getrieben werden? 

Danke und Gruss!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Februar 2015)

elvergon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich interesiere mich für das 175 6.0. Will aber mitte März bestellen.... weiss jemand ob in hoch saison die Preise hoch getrieben werden?
> 
> Danke und Gruss!



Hi,

der Preis für das Swoop beträgt derzeit 1999€ und wird auch in der Hochsaison nicht weiter steigen. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Shane45 (4. Februar 2015)

baude schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Prototyp: Swoop 200 auf 27,5 zoll
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1432926162_d179a1e11cdd87fd04fb48ac363b9d82



Das seht geil aus, aber kommt es auf dem Markt dieses Jahr? Auf der Homepage steht nur 210 26". Werde gerne wissen, ob ich für ein Radon warten sollte.

Hat jemand Info?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Februar 2015)

Shane45 schrieb:


> Das seht geil aus, aber kommt es auf dem Markt dieses Jahr? Auf der Homepage steht nur 210 26". Werde gerne wissen, ob ich für ein Radon warten sollte.
> 
> Hat jemand Info?
> 
> Danke!


Nein das 27,5" Bike kommt nach neusten Infos erst August oder September, wollten es eigentlich Anfang Juni auf den
Markt bringen und alternativ zum 26" Anbieten. Aber unser Hersteller kann erst ende Juli liefern und wir dann gleich
16er Modelle machen werten. Vor allen bei Fox kommt für 16. alle Teile neu.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Shane45 (6. Februar 2015)

Danke für das Antwort. Schade, dass es nicht früher kommt.


----------



## elvergon (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute!

Tut mir leid, Würdet ihr einen kleinen Rat geben? 

Würdet ihr der 2014 Swoop 175 8.0 SE (2199) oder der 2015 175 (1999) empfehlen??   
Ist die Austattung bei 2015 175 7 Expert viel viel besser als die oben gennante Varianten? Dass 400 Euro extra sich lohnen? 


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!


----------



## ruben81 (6. Februar 2015)

Im aktuellen 175 7er bekommst halt die neue Fox Float 36er und das ist auf jeden Fall den Aufpreis Wert! Das 6er ist wirklich für den Einsteiger. Das 7er ist allerdings schon deutlich hochwertiger ausgestattet.

Außer du willst unbedingt eine absenkbare Gabel, dann musst das alte 8se nehmen, wegen der Talas. Aber wer braucht das schon


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (6. Februar 2015)

Ich stand vor der ähnlichen Entscheidung. Aber mehr ob 6.0 oder 7.0. Beim 6er brauchst du noch die Reverb. Sind +200€. Die hast du für 300€ mehr beim 7er schon drin und ne deutlich bessere Ausstattung. Alleine wg der 36er Fox. Und wg der Talas stimme ich zu - nutzt du sie wirklich? Ich habs nie benutzt und jetzt bewusst drauf verzichtet. 

Das 7.0 ist ne Bank! 


Gruß ✌️


----------



## Noxxa (7. Februar 2015)

Moins,
Ich hab mal 2 Fragen bezüglich des Radon swoop Expert 2015. 
Welches Schaltauge bräuchte ich?
Hat sich jetzt schon was wegen der Gabel ergeben das sie im Stand leicht einsackt?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Landser (7. Februar 2015)

Noxxa schrieb:


> Moins,
> Ich hab mal 2 Fragen bezüglich des Radon swoop Expert 2015.
> Welches Schaltauge bräuchte ich?
> Hat sich jetzt schon was wegen der Gabel ergeben das sie im Stand leicht einsackt?
> ...


Geh auf die Seite vom BD und schau nach Cube Schaltauge X12 ...... und meine Gabel sackt nicht ein im Stand.


----------



## Noxxa (7. Februar 2015)

Ok danke. Kann man öfter Teile von Cube Rahmen am Radon verbauen? Kann das mit der Gabel an der Einstellung liegen? Es wurde ja schon auch von anderen beobachtet...


----------



## elvergon (7. Februar 2015)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Ich stand vor der ähnlichen Entscheidung. Aber mehr ob 6.0 oder 7.0. Beim 6er brauchst du noch die Reverb. Sind +200€. Die hast du für 300€ mehr beim 7er schon drin und ne deutlich bessere Ausstattung. Alleine wg der 36er Fox. Und wg der Talas stimme ich zu - nutzt du sie wirklich? Ich habs nie benutzt und jetzt bewusst drauf verzichtet.
> 
> Das 7.0 ist ne Bank!
> 
> ...




Danke euch beide!  Swoop 7.0 wird es sein!


----------



## TomT87 (15. Februar 2015)

@ Bodo: Wie laufen denn die Vorbereitungen/Tests für das paar mal erwähnte 16er Swoop 165 650B und das Slide 160 Alu? Hoffe ihr habt die Pläne nicht verworfen, die Bikes werden auf jeden Fall sehr interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (15. Februar 2015)

160 und 165 scheint mir doch arg nah beisammen.....


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Februar 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> @ Bodo: Wie laufen denn die Vorbereitungen/Tests für das paar mal erwähnte 16er Swoop 165 650B und das Slide 160 Alu? Hoffe ihr habt die Pläne nicht verworfen, die Bikes werden auf jeden Fall sehr interessant!


Wie schon hier an andere Stelle schon Geschrieben . Das neue Swoop 170/650B hat 168mm Federweg und ist für 170 und 160
mm Gabeln ,der Rahmen ist eher Race und Freeride mäßig aber nur 100gr schwerer als der 150er. Lenkwinkel von 65,3°-66°
steht auf der Eurobike.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## TomT87 (16. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wie schon hier an andere Stelle schon Geschrieben . Das neue Swoop 170/650B hat 168mm Federweg und ist für 170 und 160
> mm Gabeln ,der Rahmen ist eher Race und Freeride mäßig aber nur 100gr schwerer als der 150er. Lenkwinkel von 65,3°-66°
> steht auf der Eurobike.  Gruß Bodo



Alles klar, danke für die Antwort! Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Eurobike


----------



## Landser (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Fahre das Expert mit VR 27,5" mit den DT Swiss Spline 1900. Felgen hatten schon das blaue Schwalbe TL Band.
Bekomme das VR einfach nicht dicht bei Tubeless. Hab schon verschiedene Reifen probiert.
Aufpumpen an der Tankstelle, Reifen flutscht in die Felge. Heimfahrt... Plopp... Reifen wieder raus... Auch mit Milch.
HR klappt einwandfrei!
Hat noch jemand Probleme mit den Felgen?


----------



## EVHD (18. Februar 2015)

Wie viel Dichtmilch hast du verwendet? Hatte an meinem E2000 Laufradsatz anfangs auch Probleme hinten, habe zuerst den Reifen mit einem Schlauch montiert und anschließend vorsichtig den Schlau entfernt. Musste dann 100-120ml Dichtmilch verwenden und seitdem läuft alles rund.


----------



## Landser (18. Februar 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Wie viel Dichtmilch hast du verwendet? Hatte an meinem E2000 Laufradsatz anfangs auch Probleme hinten, habe zuerst den Reifen mit einem Schlauch montiert und anschließend vorsichtig den Schlau entfernt. Musste dann 100-120ml Dichtmilch verwenden und seitdem läuft alles rund.


Auch schon versucht.... Mit 120ml. Am HR wunderbar..... Nur das blöde VR.... Grrrrrrrhhhhh


----------



## EVHD (18. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn das für ein Reifen? Schwalbe?


----------



## Landser (18. Februar 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Reifen? Schwalbe?


Maxxis highroller II.... Zwei verschiedene.... Die gehen ansonsten immer super zu montieren.


----------



## Landser (18. Februar 2015)

Fahre deswegen momentan mit Schlauch, bin aber TL Fan ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackxBeauty (19. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute, vllt passt des hier nich ganz in die Sparte aber..  
Ich hab ein Swoop 2014 und ich bin mir sicher dass es hier im Forum mal eine liste mit Drehmomentangaben von dem Rahmen gab,
allerdings finde ich diese Liste nicht mehr :-D und der Radon-Support meldet sich auch ned. 
Kann mir jemand helfen.

Merci


----------



## baude (19. Februar 2015)

FAQ auf der Radon Seite: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/


----------



## BlackxBeauty (20. Februar 2015)

Danke dir


----------



## CynicismKills (22. Februar 2015)

Euer Feedback würde mich interessieren: *Wieso sitzt man im 175 Swoop viel deutlicher "im" Bike als im 150 Slide?* Die Front kommt mir beim Swoop deutlicher höher vor. Die Geometrie Daten suggerieren aber doch das Gegenteil:

175 Swoop:
Rahmen: 20"
LR: 26"
*Stack: 613 mm*
Steuerrohr: 130 mm

150 Slide:
Rahmen: 20"
LR: 27,5"
*Stack: 618 mm*
Steuerrohr: 130 mm 

Woran liegt das? Vielleicht an Bottom Bracket höhe? Lenker? Rake? Gabeleinbauhöhe?


----------



## Landser (28. Februar 2015)

Swoop 175 7.0 Expert:
Heute mal ausgiebig auf Pfälzer Trails getestet.
Was hab ich bisher geändert.... Gabel auf 170mm getravelt, Bremse SH Zee, Laufräder spank oozy Trail mit Hope II Naben. Die merkt man schon am Gewicht .
Ca. 40km Trails mit 700Hm... Was soll ich sagen.... Das Swoop lässt sich auch Berg hoch gut fahren.... Die 36er Gabel geht erst richtig gut wenn man's laufen lässt..... Und ich musste ordentlich arbeiten, deutlich mehr als bei meiner 34er.
Bleibt aber auch schön hoch im Federweg und ist auch um Welten besser als meine alte 180er aus 2011.
Insgesamt gesehen fühle ich mich sau wohl auf dem Teil.
Jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf Finale Ligure an Ostern..... Da wird geshuttelt was das Zeug hält


----------



## Landser (19. März 2015)

Hallo Swooper,

meine "Kleine" und ich sowie ein weiteres Paar sind vom 01.0.4. bis 10.04.15 in Finale Ligure auf dem Eurocamping Calvisio.
Wenn jemand von euch zu der Zeit dort ist und Lust und Laune auf ne gemeinsame Tour hat, einfach kurz vorher hier melden.
Zusammen fahren wir eher AM/Enduro Touren, also nix Freeride 
CU in Finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (20. März 2015)

Servus an alle. 

Kurze Frage ich kämpfe mit mir ob ich mir noch das Radon Swoop 190 9.0 zulegen sollte. 

Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher wirklich sicher ob das gute Stück auch artgerecht gehalten wird! 

Und auch die Rahmengrösse ist wichtig. 

Ich bin 175cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca.: 77cm. 

Welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr empfehlen? 

(Ich fahre das 2013 Radon Slide 150 9.0 mit nem 18er Rahmen und bin super zufrieden!)


----------



## MTPler (27. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
kurzer Zwischenbericht zum Swoop 175 9.0..... oder besser gesagt zu der Bereifung „Hans-Dampf“
Nach 150Km wollte ich schon mein bis Dato geliebtes Swoop verfluchen…. Weil es einfach nicht vom Fleck kommt bzw. sich wie ein Elefant treten lässt. Wollte schon abschließen und dachte OK dies sei dem etwas höheren Gewicht geschuldet.
Irgendwann dachte ich, hey wechsle doch einfach mal die Reifenkombi mal sehn was passiert….
Also hab ich dem MTB-Magazin und der Womb geschuldet mal die Specialized-Reifenkombi empfohlen bei Endurowandern „Butcher und Purgatory“ montiert. (Selbst nach Gewogen: Purgatory= 680 Gr., Butcher=738 Gr.)
Heureka welch ein Unterschied…(Testgelände: ca. 1,0 km leicht abfallende Straße danach ca. 1 km fast ebene Ausrollzone. Hans-Dampf: rollt gebremst alle Kollegen rollen problemlos vorbei, beginn Auslaufzone musste ich anfangen zu treten sonst steh ich, Specialized-Kombi: kein Kollege rollt vorbei und es rollt ohne zu treten auch noch relativ flott durch die ganze Auslaufzone dazu)
Nicht nur das die Reifenkombi 3x so schnell rollt, nein sie hat auch noch 3x so viel Grip (kann das Bike förmlich in Kurven reinwerfen)
Konnte mir das nicht mal ansatzweise vorstellen das die Unterschiede so gravierend sein können.

Fazit: Denkt mal über einen Reifenwechsel nach obwohl ich die letzten Jahre ausschließlich Hans Dampf gefahren bin…..


----------



## boarderking (27. März 2015)

Nur ein Test auf der Straße ist jetzt eher nicht sooo geeignet für ein Enduro.....


----------



## boarderking (27. März 2015)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Ich bin 175cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca.: 77cm


Bist du sicher mit der Schrittlänge? Kommen mir sehr kurz vor die Beine.


----------



## MTPler (27. März 2015)

@boarderking,
liegt auf der Heimfahrt...  war nur als Beispiel, verhält sich auf Trails natürlich genauso, wobei hier der Butcher in Kurven echt vertrauen schenkt   und Reifenkombi auch Uphill vollends überzeugt!


----------



## RadonRico (28. März 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Bist du sicher mit der Schrittlänge? Kommen mir sehr kurz vor die Beine.



Also es ist schon 4Jahre her aber ich bin mir sicher das ich 77cm gemessen habe. 

Na gut es sind 78,5 hab gerade noch mal gemessen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## J_A_K_O_B (6. April 2015)

Hallo,
Weiß jmd. warum auf den Fotos zum Swoop 210 9.0 (Radon Webseite) bei der Magura MT7 der Einstellrädchen fehlt und die Hebelweite nur mit Werkzeug einstellbar ist ?
vgl. Magura Webseite

Gruß


----------



## boarderking (6. April 2015)

J_A_K_O_B schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weiß jmd. warum auf den Fotos zum Swoop 210 9.0 (Radon Webseite) bei der Magura MT7 der Einstellrädchen fehlt und die Hebelweite nur mit Werkzeug einstellbar ist ?
> vgl. Magura Webseite
> 
> Gruß


um das Gewicht unter 16 kg halten zu können mussten die sich halt was einfallen lassen....


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. April 2015)

J_A_K_O_B schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weiß jmd. warum auf den Fotos zum Swoop 210 9.0 (Radon Webseite) bei der Magura MT7 der Einstellrädchen fehlt und die Hebelweite nur mit Werkzeug einstellbar ist ?
> vgl. Magura Webseite
> 
> Gruß


Keine Ahnung ist aber eine Serien Bremse .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Velophilist (17. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Vllt hat ja jmd das selbe Problem und schon gelöst. Ich wollte neulich meinen Vorderreifen wechseln, bin aber daran verzweifelt, dass sich die Steckachse nicht mehr abziehen lässt. Es geht um ein Swoop Expert, Fox 36 160mm, DT Swiss Nabe. Lässt sich etwa 4-5 Gewindedrehungen aufdrehen, dann knackt es nur noch und es geht nicht weiter.Bis dato ließ sich die Achse problemlos ein- und ausbauen. Achse war an sich nur handfest, wie im Auslieferungszustand, festgezogen, kann sich trotzdem ein Grat gebildet haben oder kann das Gewinde so leicht kaputt gehen? 

Evtl hat ja ein Schrauber nen guten Tipp!

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (17. April 2015)

Du Baust oft ein und aus? 
Hast du die Steckachse immer gereinigt? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Velophilist (17. April 2015)

An sich nicht so oft, also in 5 Monaten vielleicht 5 mal. Achse war immer sauber und am Gewinde leicht gefettet. Die Festigkeit (Anziehen der Achse) war bei mir durch eine Markierung von den Monteuren gekennzeichnet, zu fest hab ich sie also, denke ich, auch nicht gezogen. Wäre ziemlich enttäuschend, wenn dieses Bauteil dermaßen anfällig ist und man immer Angst haben muss, dass das Ding feststeckt. Mal angenommen, ich bekomme sie überhazpt wieder raus....


----------



## Goiofy (18. April 2015)

Also ich hatte genau das selbe Problem an meinem Swoop 8.0 von 2013 nach ca. 1,5 Jahren.
Nach einer Tour am Lago wollte ich das Rad im Kofferraum verstauen und ich hab die Steckachse nicht mehr raus bekommen.
Bis dato selten geöffnet, Rad mäßig viel gefahren. Nach zwei Anrufen bei Radon (Zitat "da haben Sie bestimmt zu fest angezogen") haben sie mich dann an einen Reparaturhändler verwiesen. Der hat das Ding auch nicht auf bekommen.
Radon: OK, einschicken.
Ich hab das gute Stück dann in den noch vorhandenen Originalkarton gepackt, so gut es ging (Vorderrad schaute halt raus) und es ist von einer Spedition abgeholt worden.
Zur Reparatur ists dann nicht gekommen, weil offenbar bei DHL ein Gabelstapler drüber gerollt ist.
Könnte man sagen, Glück für alle Beteiligten, weil mir der Kaufpreis erstattet wurde und Radon um eine Reparatur rumgekommen ist, aber ein etwas bitterer Nachgeschmack bleibt.
Wie kann so ein wichtiges Bauteil nach so kurzer Zeit defekt sein, dass es nicht mal durch einen Fachhandel reparabel ist?
Dieser meinte, ausbohren wäre die einzige Möglichkeit (-> Gabel hin!)
Vor allem stelle man sich vor, man hat auf einer langen Tour am Gipfel einen lächerlichen Platten und bekommt das Rad nicht ab!


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. April 2015)

Goiofy schrieb:


> Also ich hatte genau das selbe Problem an meinem Swoop 8.0 von 2013 nach ca. 1,5 Jahren.
> Nach einer Tour am Lago wollte ich das Rad im Kofferraum verstauen und ich hab die Steckachse nicht mehr raus bekommen.
> Bis dato selten geöffnet, Rad mäßig viel gefahren. Nach zwei Anrufen bei Radon (Zitat "da haben Sie bestimmt zu fest angezogen") haben sie mich dann an einen Reparaturhändler verwiesen. Der hat das Ding auch nicht auf bekommen.
> Radon: OK, einschicken.
> ...


!!!!!?????? Was ist das , erste Frage das müsste die Achse einer Lyrik sein, was für ein Laufradsatz zum anderen wenn ihr
euch bei euren Auto aus Schließt schneitet ihr dann das Dach auf.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Goiofy (18. April 2015)

Hi Bodo. Das ist einfach, was passiert ist und die Aussagen vom Radon Team und dem entsprechenden Fachhändler,
der übrigens auch 20 Minuten versucht hat, die Steckachse raus zu bekommen.
Die Gabel war ne Fox. 2013 habt ihr noch keine Lyriks verbaut. Das Radl war bis auf Sattel und Lenker im Originalzustand.
Dementsprechend auch das Laufrad. Welches Modell das nun genau war, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Velophilist (18. April 2015)

Hallo Bodo u Goiofy,
na das hört sich ja vielversprechend an. Wie gesagt, bei mir ist es die neue Fox 36 160mm mit DT Swiss Naben am Swoop Expert von 2015. Werde am We nochmal etwas rumprobieren, wenn das nichts hilft, dann werde ich mal zum Radonservicepartner in der Nähe gehen. Oder hat Bodo noch einen launigen Tipp?Das Problem ist 6 Beiträge weiter oben beschrieben. Zur Wdh: habe die Achse genau so fest gezogen wie bei der Auslieferung (Markierung war vorhanden). Wenn das so sensibel ist, könnte Fox oder Radon ja mal die Drehmomentangaben aufdrucken, nur so als Tipp. Zahle dafür auch gerne 20€ mehr und muss dann nicht für jedes Bauteil erst im Netz recherchieren.


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. April 2015)

Goiofy schrieb:


> Hi Bodo. Das ist einfach, was passiert ist und die Aussagen vom Radon Team und dem entsprechenden Fachhändler,
> der übrigens auch 20 Minuten versucht hat, die Steckachse raus zu bekommen.
> Die Gabel war ne Fox. 2013 habt ihr noch keine Lyriks verbaut. Das Radl war bis auf Sattel und Lenker im Originalzustand.
> Dementsprechend auch das Laufrad. Welches Modell das nun genau war, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


Danke das Laufrad ist ein DT E1900 also in diesen Fall würde ich als erstes prüfen ob ev. ein Lager im Vorderrad einen Schaden hat. Ich
Versteh schon das Du sauer bist aber sehe das mal aus unserer Sicht was sollen wir euch den Einbauen wenn nicht die besten der Branche.
Aber da diese Firmen diesen Anspruch haben könnt ihr auch auf denen ihren Service zurückgreifen .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Goiofy (18. April 2015)

Ist wirklich keine Anklage an Radon, deswegen triffts sauer nicht ganz. Ich hab ja auch gleich ein neues Radl bei euch bestellt, da ich mit dem Hobel sonst sehr zufrieden war. Ich, als Laie, wundere mich einfach nur, wie so was an einer Steckachse passieren kann. Ich fahr ja schon ne Weile mit den alten Schnellspannern durch die Gegend, bei denen mir so etwas nie passiert ist.
Das Problem hat sich für mich ja auch nicht aufgeklärt, weil das Rad ja nicht mehr repariert worden ist.


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. April 2015)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo u Goiofy,
> na das hört sich ja vielversprechend an. Wie gesagt, bei mir ist es die neue Fox 36 160mm mit DT Swiss Naben am Swoop Expert von 2015. Werde am We nochmal etwas rumprobieren, wenn das nichts hilft, dann werde ich mal zum Radonservicepartner in der Nähe gehen. Oder hat Bodo noch einen launigen Tipp?Das Problem ist 6 Beiträge weiter oben beschrieben. Zur Wdh: habe die Achse genau so fest gezogen wie bei der Auslieferung (Markierung war vorhanden). Wenn das so sensibel ist, könnte Fox oder Radon ja mal die Drehmomentangaben aufdrucken, nur so als Tipp. Zahle dafür auch gerne 20€ mehr und muss dann nicht für jedes Bauteil erst im Netz recherchieren.


Ich hab leider die Gabel mit den neuer neuen Achse noch nie bei mir Zuhause gehabt. Aber das erste was ich prüfen würde währe die Achsaufnahme da diese austauschbar ist . Wenn du da und auch am Vorderrad keine Fehler hast würde ich bei Fox den Gabelservice anfragen. Wenn sich da keine Lösung ergibt halt mich bitte auf den Laufenden.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophilist (18. April 2015)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Reaktion. Werde mal die Prüfschritte durchführen. Dass man euch nicht die Fehler der Bauteilhersteller vorwerfen kann, ist ja klar. Vielleicht sollten die Herren lieber mal an der Haltbarkeit und Alltagstauglichkeit ihrer Produkte arbeiten. Ist teilweise ja so, wie wenn bei einem Audi ständig der Schlüssel abbrechen würde und man deswegen nicht mehr fahren kann und die Tür auswechseln müsste...


----------



## bed (22. April 2015)

Hallo,

wollt wissen ob im Radon Swoop 175 7.0 (26") schon eine leicht MJ15 Fox 36 Float 180mm verbaut ist oder eine schwerere MJ14 erkennbar an den schnellspannverschlüssen.

Bester Gruß

Bed


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. April 2015)

wenns an den Schnellspannern erkennbar ist, dann solltest Du es doch selbst auf den Bildern in deren Online Shop erkennen koennen
und ich sage jetzt Mal einfach...Modell 2015 hat 2015ner Bauteile


----------



## Velophilist (27. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte, wie oben schon langatmig beschrieben, große Probleme, die Steckachse der Fox 36 abzuziehen (was vorher aber mehrmals funktioniert hat). Habe sie nun mit nem Hammer letzlich ausgeschlagen, Gewinde an Achse und Gabel ist einwandfrei, allerdings hat sich die Nabe innen "verschoben". Der Innenraum, der aus drei Hülsen besteht (durch den die Achse gesteckt wird), hat sich verschoben, wodurch die Achse dann wohl verkantet ist. Sieht folgendermaßen wie auf den Bildern aus. Ist das so gewollt/normal oder ist die Nabe defekt? Die Achse hat zumindest ein paar Macken abbekommen. Kann jmd, der sich auskennt die Bilder mal kommentieren. Ist ne DT Swiss Nabe aus der Spline 1900 Reihe. Vielen Dank!


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. April 2015)

Velophilist schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hatte, wie oben schon langatmig beschrieben, große Probleme, die Steckachse der Fox 36 abzuziehen (was vorher aber mehrmals funktioniert hat). Habe sie nun mit nem Hammer letzlich ausgeschlagen, Gewinde an Achse und Gabel ist einwandfrei, allerdings hat sich die Nabe innen "verschoben". Der Innenraum, der aus drei Hülsen besteht (durch den die Achse gesteckt wird), hat sich verschoben, wodurch die Achse dann wohl verkantet ist. Sieht folgendermaßen wie auf den Bildern aus. Ist das so gewollt/normal oder ist die Nabe defekt? Die Achse hat zumindest ein paar Macken abbekommen. Kann jmd, der sich auskennt die Bilder mal kommentieren. Ist ne DT Swiss Nabe aus der Spline 1900 Reihe. Vielen Dank!Anhang anzeigen 381687Anhang anzeigen 381689


Das hatte ich mit Lagerschaden gemeint ist super selten am Vorderrad. Würde den DT Service Ansprechen, neue Lager Buchsen und Achse. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Velophilist (28. April 2015)

Hallo Bodo,

vielen Dank fürs Feedback, vom Spezialisten! Werde mal bei DT Swiss anklopfen. Das Swoop Expert ist im Übrigen grundsätzlich klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (28. April 2015)

also meine Erfahrung aus Motocross und MTB ist, dass sowas schon mal passiert, weil diese Distanzhuelsen ebend nicht so exakt tolleriert sind/sein muessen.
wenn sich die Huelse verschoben hat, einfach schauen ob man sie wieder ausrichten kann und gut ist.
ich wuerde drauf wetten, wenn ich jetzt rausgehe und mein VR ausbauen, koennte ich diese Huelse einfach so mit eine Schraubendrehen leicht innerhalb der Nabe auch verschieben !!


----------



## Velophilist (28. April 2015)

@Wolfplayer
Ich hatte auch von Anfang an den Eindruck, dass sich die Hülsen/Buchsen leicht verschoben haben und dann mit eingesteckter Achse ausgerichtet haben. Aber wie man auf dem Bilde sieht, hat die Achse ja richtig was abbekommen (rostet auf Dauer), zudem lässt sich die Achse nur mit Glück oder eben mit Hammer entfernen, wohl nicht Sinn der Sache. Obwohl sich das jetzt wieder montierte Laufrad einwandfrei dreht. Dt Swiss auf Anfrage: erstmal einschicken...kann halt auch länger dauern, so eine Bearbeitung bis man dann wieder fahren kann...


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. April 2015)

na rosten wird die Aluachse sicher nicht und versuch einfach mit einem Schraubendreher die Huelse zu den Lagerinnenringen wieder besser auszurichten...kaput machen kannst da nichts !!


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (29. April 2015)

Neue Felgenrandaufkleber. Kommen leider auf den Bildern nicht halb so geil rüber wie live... 













Gruß ✌


----------



## Landser (29. April 2015)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Neue Felgenrandaufkleber. Kommen leider auf den Bildern nicht halb so geil rüber wie live...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Was ist denn mit der kettenführung passiert?


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (29. April 2015)

Gutes Auge 

Musste feststellen, dass bei ner Schraube nach fest - ab kommt... 
Bis die neue Schraube da ist, muss ich ohne fahren. :/


Gruß ✌


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. April 2015)

Bilder Fred ist doch der 1. oben in der Liste


----------



## Landser (30. April 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Bilder Fred ist doch der 1. oben in der Liste


Er nun wieder


----------



## maddin76 (1. Mai 2015)

@Landser: wie travelt man eine Fox 36 mit 160mm auf 170mm hoch? Im Swoop 175 7.0 Expert ist doch eine 160er drin oder? Bin noch am überlegen ob das 7.0, Expert oder doch das 9.0 mit der Talas die man absenken kann, aber eine 170er Float wäre auch ganz gut


----------



## Landser (8. Mai 2015)

maddin76 schrieb:


> @Landser: wie travelt man eine Fox 36 mit 160mm auf 170mm hoch? Im Swoop 175 7.0 Expert ist doch eine 160er drin oder? Bin noch am überlegen ob das 7.0, Expert oder doch das 9.0 mit der Talas die man absenken kann, aber eine 170er Float wäre auch ganz gut


Ja, das ist die 160er drin.
Zu Fox senden und umbauen lassen, ist kein Problem.
Vermisse auch kein Talas....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noxxa (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe im Expert die Fox Float 160. Nach Ausbau der Gabel stellte ich fest das auf der linken Seite (Pumpenseite) Spiel zwischen Standrohr und Tauchrohr ist (was auch Geräusche macht im eingebauten Zustand wenn die Vorderradbremse gezogen wird) Die rechte Seite hat nur minimal Spiel. Ist das normal oder liegt ein technischer defekt vor? Ansonsten funktioniert die Gabel.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. Mai 2015)

Klingt nach ausgeschlagenem Bushing.... Wäre dann wohl ein Garantiefall oder Fox sagt es ist ein Verschleissteil, dann wirste es zahlen müssen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (17. Mai 2015)

Hab mal ne Frage ans Radon- Team bzw an Bodo Probst. 
Habt ihr beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg auch Helme dabei wenn man nen Bike von euch Probe fahren will oder müsste ich meinen eigenen mitbringen?
Schonmal Danke für eine Antwort!


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Mai 2015)

oh Gott ist die Frage ernst gemeint 
es kann ja wohl kein problem sein den eigenen Helm mit ins Auto zu packen


----------



## Ma4ik (18. Mai 2015)

@Wolfplayer die Frage war ernst gemeint  - denke ich. Er kommt doch mit dem Bike und fragt lieber mal ob er den Helm aufziehen soll / mitnehmen soll


----------



## Stoertebiker (18. Mai 2015)

Meine Güte ... ist anscheinend schon wieder zu viel verlangt in nem Forum ne Frage zu stellen, was?!
Wie komme ich auch nur auf die Idee so etwas zu tun ... in Foren soll man doch keine Fragen stellen, stimmts???
Der Parkplatz für das Festival liegt einige Kilometer entfernt und man kommt nur mit dem Bus dorthin. Für diesen muss man jedoch zahlen, wenn man ihn öfter als zwei Mal am Tag nutzt. Sprich ... wenn ich den Helm mitbringen würde, müsste ich diesen entweder den ganzen Tag mit mir rum schleppen, was natürlich in dem Gedränge dort auch ziemlich nervig ist oder damit einmal zum Radon Stand und dann zurück zum Auto, wofür man wegen der Busfahrt und, weil der Stand von Radon auch relativ weit hinten auf dem Gelände liegt, wenigstens ne Stunde braucht. Die Zeit will man auf so einem Festival gewiss anders nutzen.
Also ... verurteilt hier nicht ständig Leute, weil sie Fragen stellen bei denen du keine Ahnung hast was da hinter steckt ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Mai 2015)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Meine Güte ... ist anscheinend schon wieder zu viel verlangt in nem Forum ne Frage zu stellen, was?!
> Wie komme ich auch nur auf die Idee so etwas zu tun ... in Foren soll man doch keine Fragen stellen, stimmts???
> Der Parkplatz für das Festival liegt einige Kilometer entfernt und man kommt nur mit dem Bus dorthin. Für diesen muss man jedoch zahlen, wenn man ihn öfter als zwei Mal am Tag nutzt. Sprich ... wenn ich den Helm mitbringen würde, müsste ich diesen entweder den ganzen Tag mit mir rum schleppen, was natürlich in dem Gedränge dort auch ziemlich nervig ist oder damit einmal zum Radon Stand und dann zurück zum Auto, wofür man wegen der Busfahrt und, weil der Stand von Radon auch relativ weit hinten auf dem Gelände liegt, wenigstens ne Stunde braucht. Die Zeit will man auf so einem Festival gewiss anders nutzen.
> Also ... verurteilt hier nicht ständig Leute, weil sie Fragen stellen bei denen du keine Ahnung hast was da hinter steckt ...



Shake hands, be friends 

Zur Frage: Nein - wir haben leider keine Helme vor Ort. Ist versicherungstechnisch eine ganz heikle Sache. Daher bitte Helme selber mitbringen....

Bis bald, Andi


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Mai 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Shake hands, be friends
> 
> Zur Frage: Nein - wir haben leider keine Helme vor Ort.* Ist versicherungstechnisch eine ganz heikle Sache.* Daher bitte Helme selber mitbringen....
> 
> Bis bald, Andi



so siehts aus, aber die Leute denken ja stets an Ihre Muehen, statt sich mal Gedanken zu den Pflichten der Aussteller zu machen 
oh ich muss den Helm 1 Stunde tragen, weil ich ein Rad probefahren will....Du aermster


----------



## boarderking (18. Mai 2015)

Na gut, wollte ja hinfahrn.....aber ohne Helm....ne dann doch nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (20. Mai 2015)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=white+whine


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. Mai 2015)

Habe gerade die "Klage" von einem Käufer des Swoop 175 9.0 gelesen, dass der Lenker trotz Rise im Vergleich zum Sattel für ihn zu tief ist. Da ich sehr lange Haxen habe (SL 86 bei 174) könnte mir das auch passieren.

Frage:
Kann man die Gabeln des Swoop 175 mit längerem bzw. ungekürztem Gabelschaft haben, so dass man wenn nötig noch ein paar Spacer unter den Lenker knallen kann?

Vielen Dank für Infos.


----------



## Blechquaeler (22. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen,
melde mich mal ne gute Woche nach Erhalt meines Swoop 175 9.0 2015 zu Wort. Ich war in Winterberg und habe das Bike zu dem absolut sensationellen und eigentlich unvorstellbaren Angebotspreis (2499€) ergattert. Nach 2 Jahren 650B (Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC Race) wollte ich nochmal ein richtig fettes 26er, bevor es die irgendwann nicht mehr gibt. Was für eine geile Hütte, sooo schön und edel! Erst recht mit Reverse Black One in scharz-gold. Feeeett! Einzige Kritik bis dahin: Schaltzug zum Umwerfer war von der Montage ausgefranst. Lieblos.

Montagvormittag bekommen, direkt auf tubeless umgebaut, meinen SQlab und dünnere Griffe montiert, Grundsetup und ab in einen kleinen Bikepark in der Nähe.  Ich bin sooo begeistert. Das Teil liegt so gut in der Luft, bietet Reserven fast wie mein Giant Faith und ist dabei viel agiler. Die Reifen bauen auf den E-13-LR schön breit, bieten top Grip. Auch hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass der Fox Float X so eine Performance bietet. Nach einigen Abfahrten habe ich auch bei der Gabel eine Abstimmung gefunden, die für mich passte. Die muss man ehrlich etwas prügeln damit sie sich zeigt. Auch die Bremse ist ne Wucht. Auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Park mit dezenten Kickern ist hat es sein Potenzial gezeigt. Passt.
Kritik: Kette trotz Führung vorn nach rechts runter geworfen als ich aufs große Blatt geschaltet habe. Die Begrenzung des Umwerfers war nicht justiert.

Tags drauf war ich dann auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs. Strava habe ich mal eingeschaltet um die Zeiten auf den Trails zu nehmen. Leider waren etwas zu viele Spaziergänger unterwegs. Da bin ich absolut vernünftig und fahre tatsächlich extra langsam um ein gutes Bild unserer Zunft abzugeben. Trotzdem habe ich auf einem Trail deswegen nur einmal bremsen müssen einen persönlichen Rekord erzielt. Das lässt doch hoffen . Außerdem konnte ich die 3 Trail-Stufen des Float X testen. Macht richtig Sinn, top Abstufung. Nach einem normalen Float CTD ne echte Offenbarung.

Dann wollte ich noch ein paar technische, verwinkelte Trails mit Serpentinen und Stufen testen. Also die dritte Tour diese Woche in diese Richtung. Setup angepasst und los. Da, so muss ich sagen, schlummert nicht gerade das größte Talent. Die Geo des Rahmens ist aber doch eher auf Ballern ausgelegt. Doch mit etwas Nachdruck und ein paar Versuchen wurde es flüssiger. Da muss ich mich noch etwas gewöhnen, bis wir zwei in solchen Situationen eins werden. Die Gabel bleibt tatsächlich, so liest man es immer wieder, schön hoch im Federweg stehen, was besonders bei der Kombination Serpentine/Stufe hilft, diese Schlüsselstellen zu meistern.

Im Juli geht es 8 Tage nach Saalbach, 4 Tage nach Bürserberg (Montafon) und 8 Tage nach La Punt bei St. Moritz. Ich glaube mein Giant Faith nehme ich nur als Ersatzrad mit, falls irgendwas kaputt geht. Ich habe mich umverliebt. Freu!!!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juni 2015)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Habe gerade die "Klage" von einem Käufer des Swoop 175 9.0 gelesen, dass der Lenker trotz Rise im Vergleich zum Sattel für ihn zu tief ist. Da ich sehr lange Haxen habe (SL 86 bei 174) könnte mir das auch passieren.
> 
> Frage:
> Kann man die Gabeln des Swoop 175 mit längerem bzw. ungekürztem Gabelschaft haben, so dass man wenn nötig noch ein paar Spacer unter den Lenker knallen kann?
> ...


Hallo,

wir liefern die Bikes grds. mit der max. frei gegebenen Schaftlänge aus. Je höher der Spacerturm, desto größer der Hebel und damit die Belastung auf die obere Lagerschale. Vielleicht ginge noch mehr, wir müssen aber eine gewisse Reserve einkalkulieren. Dann muß Lenker und Vorbau den Rest bescheren.


Gruß Karsten


----------



## Alleexx (28. Juni 2015)

Frage bezüglich swoop 210 7.0. Ich hab beim Dämpfer ein EL von 240 gemessen. Wenn ich aber einen Dämpfer mit EL 241 einbaue ist das egal oder?

Mfg Alex


----------



## BockAufBiken (8. Juli 2015)

Hat schon jemand am Swoop175 6.0 eine Variostütze (keine Stealth) nachgerüstet und eine elegante Lösung für die Zugverlegung?
Falls das schon mal Thema war und dich es überlesen habe, entschuldige ich ich schon mal im vorraus, bevor hier wieder einer einen Anfall bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HgButtentee (12. Juli 2015)

@Blechquaeler

Wie bist du mit dem Hans Dampf Pacestar am Hinterrad zufrieden? Fahre das gleiche Bike wie du und während der Trailstar am Vorderrad in Kurven einen Super Grip hat, bin ich vom Pacestar hinten enttäuscht. In Kurven rutscht der Reifen extrem früh und ich habe ein ständiges Unsicherheitgefühl.

Falls hier jemand eine gute Alternative kennt, nur her damit.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## BockAufBiken (13. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mit dem Hans Dampf sowohl vorne als auch hinten Probleme. Das Rad ist mir jetzt schon öffters weggerutscht. Verschiedene Luftdrücke ausprobiert... hat leider keine Besserung gebracht. Ich werd vorne auf Highroller2 wechseln. Hab damit am DH sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Blechquaeler (13. Juli 2015)

Servus. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Fahre allerdings tubeless. Allerdings springt mir trotz einstellen der Kettenführung bei Gerümpel aufm Trail ziemlich oft die Kette runter. Habe am Wochenende in Saalbach wen mit gleichem Bike und gleichem Problem getroffen.  Hat wer ne Lösung parat? Dachte schon an Kette kürzen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. Juli 2015)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Servus. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Fahre allerdings tubeless. Allerdings springt mir trotz einstellen der Kettenführung bei Gerümpel aufm Trail ziemlich oft die Kette runter. Habe am Wochenende in Saalbach wen mit gleichem Bike und gleichem Problem getroffen.  Hat wer ne Lösung parat? Dachte schon an Kette kürzen.


Wie geht denn die Kette fliegen? Vom großen Kettenblatt aufs kleine oder fällt die Richtung Kurbelarm oder...? Event. hilft es die Begrenzung vom Umwerfer umzustellen.


----------



## Blechquaeler (14. Juli 2015)

Begrenzung passt. Geht in beide Richtungen runter.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (14. Juli 2015)

In welchen Parks kann man denn nun das 210er Swoop testen? Auf den Seiten die von der Radon Seite aus verlinkt sind bekomm ich iwie nur Möglichkeiten die Enduros testzufahren.


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. Juli 2015)

Also in Winterberg gibt's nen Radon Testcenter in der nähe des Bikeparks und die ham auf jeden Fall nen 210 9.0 in 20" da.
Ob die noch mehr ham weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Juli 2015)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Begrenzung passt. Geht in beide Richtungen runter.


Also ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit. Dann würde ich wirklich mal die Kettenlänge prüfen. Ansonten könnze es auch das Kettenblatt verschließen sein, falls das bei dir in Frage kommt.


----------



## HgButtentee (16. Juli 2015)

Genau wie BockAufBiken habe ich mit Kettenabwürfen bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
Habe auch nichts nachjustiert. Schaltung ist noch im Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (16. Juli 2015)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Also in Winterberg gibt's nen Radon Testcenter in der nähe des Bikeparks und die ham auf jeden Fall nen 210 9.0 in 20" da.
> Ob die noch mehr ham weiß ich aber nicht.



Ok, danke. Ich war nur etwas verwirrt weil auf der Seite des Testcenters alle möglichen Radons aufgeführt sind, nur halt das Swoop nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (16. Juli 2015)

Das Rad ist 3 Wochen alt. Sooo schnell geht das mit dem Verschleiß nicht.  Fällt halt auch nur runter wenn es ruppig wird. War in Saalbach Hinterglemm damit. Aufm Bergstadl und wenn man es auf dem Hacklberg fliegen lässt, dann hauts sie runter.


----------



## Blechquaeler (3. August 2015)

So, servus nochmal. Nachdem ich, mal abgesehen von dem Abspringen der Kette und der mittlerweile gebrochenen Kettenführung ziemlich begeistert von dem 175er bin, habe ich mir dazu noch ein 210er 7.0 bestellt. 
Dazu kann ich nur die Frage stellen: Habt ihr in der Montage eine Qualitätssicherung? Einige, teils sicherheitsrelevante Schrauben waren lose, nur angesetzt. Der Steuersatz quasi ohne Fett verbaut und die Schaltung null eingestellt. Der Druckpunkt der Vorderbremse (MT5) wandert bei thermischer Belastung bis an den Lenker. Hoffe das mein Entlüften hilft.
Beim ersten Test in Korb auf der DH habe ich bei strömendem Regen die Front zerlegen müssen weil die Knarzgeräusche unerträglich waren. Das hatte ich bei einem bei euch gekauften Cube Stereo Super HPC Race 160 auch schon.
In St. Moritz und Livigno ist das Problem mit der Bremse aufgefallen und das folgend:
Der Vivid Air rauscht schon bei großen Kompressionen und mittleren Sprüngen bei 30%SAG trotz komplett geschlossener Druckstufe durch den Federweg. Ich wiege 77kg. So schnell sollte das doch eigentlich nicht gehen, oder?


----------



## BockAufBiken (11. August 2015)

Ich habe jetzt seid längerem ein Swoop175 6.0. Bin super zufrieden mit dem Rad, nur die Abstimmung vom Dämpfer (RS Monarch RT3 Debon Air) bereitet mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen.
Damit der Dämpfer/Hinterbau beim Downhill richitg arbeitet muss ich den mit ca. 40% SAG fahren. Wenn ich den SAG auf ca. 30% reduziere wird das Ansprechverhalten schon etwas "holzig". Ich würde aber gerne mit ewtas weniger SAG als 40% fahren um bei größeren Sprüngen etwas mehr reserven zu haben.
Da hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## maddin76 (11. August 2015)

schon mal mit Verändern des Luftkammervolumens nachgedacht? Hier eine Anleitung für den RS Monarch http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-rockshox-monarch-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## BockAufBiken (11. August 2015)

Danke für den Tip. Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, müsste ich ja das Luftkammervolumen vergrößern. Das sollte wohl etwas schwierig werden. Der Debon Air hat doch schon die größere Luftkammer, oder?


----------



## maddin76 (12. August 2015)

denke schon, da gibt es einige Nachrüsthersteller für Rock Shox und Fox, muss man nur mal suchen im Internet, da kann man schon einiges an Teilen der Dämpfer austauschen. Einige bieten auch einen Tuning-Service an, der an deine Wünsche angepasst wird.


----------



## BockAufBiken (13. August 2015)

Jemanden für ein Tuning hab ich an der Hand. Möchte aber nicht so viel in das Rad stecken. Mir gings auch darum mal zu wissen, ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Dann fahr ich halt weiter mit 40% SAG.


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. August 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt seid längerem ein Swoop175 6.0. Bin super zufrieden mit dem Rad, nur die Abstimmung vom Dämpfer (RS Monarch RT3 Debon Air) bereitet mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen.
> Damit der Dämpfer/Hinterbau beim Downhill richitg arbeitet muss ich den mit ca. 40% SAG fahren. Wenn ich den SAG auf ca. 30% reduziere wird das Ansprechverhalten schon etwas "holzig". Ich würde aber gerne mit ewtas weniger SAG als 40% fahren um bei größeren Sprüngen etwas mehr reserven zu haben.
> Da hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Also 40% sag sollte man nicht Fahren. Der ganze Hinterbau ist auf 25-30% sag ausgelegt, mit mehr geht viel Energie verloren und das Bike Up H. und Trail deutlich schlechter. In diesen Fall
würde ich sagen der Dämpfer ist in Druckstufe nicht ok. Da kann man mit gut Angelegten 100,-€
viel erreichen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. August 2015)

@BODOPROBST Danke für die Rückmeldung. Das Rad geht erste Sahne berghoch und läuft auch super auf den Trails. Ich werd noch mal etwas mit dem Luftdruck und der Zugstufe rumprobieren. Falls keine zufriedenstellende Lösung finde, werde ich mir mal Gedanken über ein Tuning machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (20. August 2015)

Moin. 

Hier drei Bilder meines Swoop 175 7.0 nach dem Umbau auf 1x10.

- Kassette wurde getauscht in eine Sram. Die Deore lässt sich nicht zerlegen. 50€
- Umbaukit hab ich bei "one up" geholt. Da bekommt ihr mit dem 42er Ritzel ein 16er dazu. 80€
- Außerdem hab ich den mittleren Schaltkäfig montiert. Auch mit dem Bauteil von one up. 35€
- Braucht dann noch die Rückplatte vom Käfig. Die gibt's überall im Netz für +-10€.
- 32er N/W Kettenblatt von Race Face. 50€
- Kettenführung von mrp mit Taco. 90€
(Leider nur in Weiß verfügbar...)
- Neue Kette. +-20€

In der Summe nicht günstig. Aber, was ich bisher sagen kann, hat sich der Umbau für mich gelohnt. Schaut gut aus und lässt sich super fahren. Gewicht war für mich zweitrangig. Schön aufgeräumter Lenker und weniger Kabel am Rad, Umwerfer weg... 



















Gruß ✌


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. August 2015)

Hatte das gleiche mit meinem Swoop 175 6.0 vor, da mir der Umwerfer immer wieder verrutscht ist und genervt hat. Deine Variante war mir aber zu teuer und ich hab nur ein 32er NW-Kettenblatt verbaut. Bin jetzt auch super zufrieden und der Körper wird sich an die Übersetzung schon gewöhnen.


----------



## bartos0815 (20. August 2015)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Hier drei Bilder meines Swoop 175 7.0 nach dem Umbau auf 1x10.
> 
> ...


um die kohle kannst ja fast eine komplette neue xt 1*11 fach kaufen oder ohne kurbel und nur kettenblatt bist sogar drunter....


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (20. August 2015)

Naja, die Kassette war nicht eingeplant :/ Und die Kettenführung ist halt teuer. Die hätte ich nicht unbedingt tauschen müssen.


Gruß ✌


----------



## ofi (21. August 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche mit meinem Swoop 175 6.0 vor, da mir der Umwerfer immer wieder verrutscht ist und genervt hat. Deine Variante war mir aber zu teuer und ich hab nur ein 32er NW-Kettenblatt verbaut. Bin jetzt auch super zufrieden und der Körper wird sich an die Übersetzung schon gewöhnen.


Kommst du damit noch den Nonnenstromberg hoch?


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. August 2015)

Also komm damit überall auf meiner Standartrunde hoch. Kannst dich gerne mal selbst überzeugen und testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (22. August 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche mit meinem Swoop 175 6.0 vor, da mir der Umwerfer immer wieder verrutscht ist und genervt hat. Deine Variante war mir aber zu teuer und ich hab nur ein 32er NW-Kettenblatt verbaut. Bin jetzt auch super zufrieden und der Körper wird sich an die Übersetzung schon gewöhnen.



warum kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht....ich sach nur Hammerschmidt


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. August 2015)

Hab ich auch noch eine hier rumliegen... viel zu schwer.


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. August 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch eine hier rumliegen... viel zu schwer.


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. August 2015)

Hat jemand von den 175er Fahrern eine Variostütze nachgerüstet. Ich bin günstig an eine KS Lev gekommen und überlege wie die Zugführung am besten mache. Da bei mir der Umwerfer weg ist und ich den Remotehebel gerne auf der linken Seite montieren möchte, würde ich den Zug durch den Rahmen legen. Also wie der Zug vom Umwerfer verlegt ist, nur dass der Zug dann auf der Rückseite vom Sitzrohr hoch bis zur Stütze geht. Fällt jemanden etwas ein, was da gegen spricht. Die Bewegung des Tretlagers nach unten habe ich schon berücksichtigt.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Blechquaeler (3. September 2015)

Servus zusammen, ich bräuchte mal wieder einen Rat. Da das Innenlager meines Swoop 175 9.0 2015 frühzeitig seinen Geist aufgegeben hat habe ich von The Hive gleich ein neues bekommen, die optimierte Version mit den roten Dichtungen an den Lagern. Wie original verbaut und in den how-to-Videos von The Hive beschrieben habe ich auf der Antriebsseite des Lagers einen 2,5 mm Spacer verbaut. Wenn ich jetzt die Kurbel montiere und fest ziehe habe ich seitliches Spiel. Es liegen für diesen Fall verschiedene Spacer bei, doch diese sind alle in sämtlichen Kombinationen entweder zu dünn oder zu dick. Entweder dreht sich nichts mehr oder ich habe seitliches Spiel. Die Innenlagerschalen sind auch richtig festgezogen. Innenlagerbreite mit verbauten Lagern ist 95,2mm. Weiß da wer Rat? Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Soldi (30. September 2015)

Hi Leuts,
auf der Suche nach einem Schnäppchenbike (gutes P/L-Verhältnis, unter 3T€) für den Bikepark bin ich beim Radon Swoop 210 9.0 gelandet. Gibt es Dinge die für/gegen das Bike sprechen (ich habe nicht das Ganze Forum nach Problemen durchsucht und leider nur die 3 Tests der Herstellerseite von 2013/14 gefunden)? Bin ich mit einem 20" Rahmen bei 1,89cm richtig? Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?
Danke schonmal!
Gruß Soldi


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Oktober 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> auf der Suche nach einem Schnäppchenbike (gutes P/L-Verhältnis, unter 3T€) für den Bikepark bin ich beim Radon Swoop 210 9.0 gelandet. Gibt es Dinge die für/gegen das Bike sprechen (ich habe nicht das Ganze Forum nach Problemen durchsucht und leider nur die 3 Tests der Herstellerseite von 2013/14 gefunden)? Bin ich mit einem 20" Rahmen richtig? Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?
> Danke schonmal!
> Gruß Soldi




 und warum fragst Du das nicht im Swoop 210 Fred


----------



## Soldi (1. Oktober 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und warum fragst Du das nicht im Swoop 210 Fred


Weil ich den gestern nicht als sochen erkannt hatte.


----------



## trackspeed80 (3. Oktober 2015)

Na ja Swoop 2015 ist aber auch eine Sammelstelle aller Swoopgattungen2015. Finde ich nicht schlimm 

ride on


----------



## danny99 (26. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langem suchen hab ich hier endlich mal Gleichgesinnte gefunden,
denn auch ich bin seit einem halben Jahr stolzer Besitzer des Sowohl 175 9.0
in matt schwarz mit Gold, hab mich direkt in das Bike verliebt und bin seitdem
total zufrieden.
Das einzige, was ich geändert habe, war der Sattel, dieses gegen Sqlab getauscht 
und nun ist alles gut.
Hatte nach den ersten Touren ein Knack- Geräusch im Lager, bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung
hat es geknackt, hab das bei Radon reklamiert und wurde auch während der 1. Inspektion
behoben, da sagte man mir das ich versuchen soll Dreck am Lager zu vermeiden 
-> Dies ist natürlich so nicht möglich...

Nun will ich mein Lager selber säubern, sprich dafür muss die Kurbel runter. Und wie ich
gelernt habe braucht man hierfür einen Adapter um diese runter zu bekommen,
bei Radon kann mir von dem Teil keiner ne Art.Nr. o.ä. nennen, daher die Frage an euch:

Kann mir jemand sagen woher ich dieses Teil bekomme bzw. was ich alles brauche
um die Kurbel zu entfernen?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe und
viel Spaß auf den Trails, das Wetter macht es ja momentan möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (27. Dezember 2015)

Für die Kurbel vermutlich einen 8mm Innensechskant-Schlüssel. Für das Innenlager such mal nach BSA Werkzeug.


----------



## danny99 (28. Dezember 2015)

BSA Werkzeuge habe ich viele gefunden, nur welches? Die haben alle
Verschiedene Zahnungen, welches passt genau?

Ist das alles ein Mist, ich such schon so lange danach, oh Mann!

Wäre echt ein Traum wenn mir jemand passend zu meinem Bike einen Link schicken
Kann wo ich dieses Werkzeug bestellen kann!

Danke im Voraus...


----------



## danny99 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ein Foto von dem Teil welches ich brauche...

Hier die Bilder...


----------



## danny99 (28. Dezember 2015)

Dieses Teil brauche ich!!!


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. Dezember 2015)

Den benutz ich. Passt zumindest bei Shimano und Sram.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CL6jkPjSgcoCFQ_gGwodAFkJgw


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (30. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Bremsaufnahme ich beim Swoop 175 7.0 (nicht Expert), 2015er Modell habe? Ist das eine 6" Bremsaufnahme?
Denke, wenn ich weiter vorne 203 und hinten 180mm fahre, brauch ich auch wieder nur vorne nen Adapter von 180 PM auf 203 PM (Magura MT5 soll es werden).


Gruß ✌


----------



## BockAufBiken (31. Januar 2016)

Gibts irgendwo noch die Geotabellen von den 2015er Modellen? Konkret gehts um das Swoop175 20". Hab leider nirgends was gefunden.


----------



## Blechquaeler (31. Januar 2016)

danny99 schrieb:


> Dieses Teil brauche ich!!!


Das Ding bekommst du bei The Hive im Onlineshop. Falls nicht verfügbar per Email anfragen. Die haben übrigens eine neue Generation Innenlager. Meins (175 9.0, genau wie du) hat auch geknackt, direkt bei denen reklamiert und sofort neues bekommen. Super netter Kontakt und perfekter Service dort.


----------



## ofi (31. Januar 2016)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo noch die Geotabellen von den 2015er Modellen? Konkret gehts um das Swoop175 20". Hab leider nirgends was gefunden.


Bringen dir auch die Daten vom 18" was? Hab die von meinem aus 2014 aber da hat sich ja nichts geändert soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (31. Januar 2016)




----------



## BockAufBiken (31. Januar 2016)




----------



## PattePansen (2. März 2016)

ganz kurze Frage...

wie fallen denn die Swoops aus? eher kleiner oder eher größer?
Brauche bei meinem Torque nen M Rahmen und möchte mir nun nen Swoop zulegen...allerdings bin ich mir unschlüssig ob S oder M.
Hab ne Schrittlänge von 78cm...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. März 2016)

PattePansen schrieb:


> ganz kurze Frage...
> 
> wie fallen denn die Swoops aus? eher kleiner oder eher größer?
> Brauche bei meinem Torque nen M Rahmen und möchte mir nun nen Swoop zulegen...allerdings bin ich mir unschlüssig ob S oder M.
> ...


Was willst du Kaufen Swoop 175 oder 170. Aber Denke bei beiden auch M.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## PattePansen (3. März 2016)

Nen 175er bzw nen 190er wäre auch noch ne Alternative. Bin halt glaube ich genau in Grenzbereich mit 176cm. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasAC (3. März 2016)

Habe ein 175er und bin ähnlich groß, Schrittlänge weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht. Fahre die Größe M und bin sehr zufrieden.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (3. März 2016)

Ich bin 184cm und fahre das 2015er Swoop 175 in L. Fühle mich sehr wohl damit. 

Wenn du genau dazwischen liegst, kommt es wohl auf deinen Fahrstil an denk ich.
Bist du sehr abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs ist M besser (agiler, wendiger, verspielter), fährst du viel Touren eher L (etwas komfortablere Sitzposition, längerer Radstand usw.). 

Egal welche Größe kannst du später immer noch über Vorbau und Sattel usw individualisieren. 

Gruß,
Steven


----------



## PattePansen (3. März 2016)

hm schade...hatte gehofft, dass S auch gehen würde...aber dann machts wirklich sin eher M zu nehmen...

wäre nen gutes Angebot gewesen...

Danke für die antworten...


----------



## danny99 (10. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte nochmal Hilfe zu meiner Kurbelgarnitur. (e Thirteen TRS+)

Das Werkzeug um das lager zu entfernene habe ich nun, jedoch bekomme ich die
Kurbel erst garnicht ab. Es gibt wohl zwei versionen, eine mit integriertem Abzieher und
eine ohne, ich hab die ohne!
hab gelesen das man hierzu auch ein Spezialwerkzeug benötigt, andere schreiben das
es ein normaler Kurbelabzieher tun würde.

hat jemand von euch das Swoop 175 9.0 mit gleicher Kurbel wie ich und stand
auch schon vor dem problem?
Würde wie gesagt gerne die Kurbel demontieren um das ganze mal richtig zu säubern.

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (28. März 2016)

Hat jemand von hier zufällig die Nabenbreiten und  Achsdurchmesser vom 2015er Swoop 175 7.0 (nicht Expert) parat? 

Brauche/möchte neue Laufräder und bin bei den ganzen Standarts bissl überfordert 

Danke schon mal! ✌️


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. März 2016)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von hier zufällig die Nabenbreiten und  Achsdurchmesser vom 2015er Swoop 175 7.0 (nicht Expert) parat?
> 
> Brauche/möchte neue Laufräder und bin bei den ganzen Standarts bissl überfordert
> 
> Danke schon mal! ✌️



Hi,

das Swoop 175 hat eine 142er Nabe. Achsdurchmesser vorne: 20mm, hinten ist eine X12-Achse verbaut.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (29. März 2016)

Das ging schnell - danke!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2016)

@Radon-Bikes
Ich schreibe meine Frage mal hier in den Thread, es geht um das neue Swoop 170. Obwohl ein relativer Langbeiner (182/89) sind meine Arme nicht entsprechend lang (61) und ich fahre bislang Trail- und Tourenbikes mit Reach bis 430mm.
Nun, das Swoop in Gr. S hätte nach meinem Gefühl einen absolut ausreichenden (längeren) Reach von 443mm, und bei einer Probefahrt beim Konkurrenten Canyon konnte ich feststellen, das mir das Strive Race in Gr. M auch passen würde (will aber keinen ShapeShifter am Bike)...und das kommt dem Swoop 170 in S m.E. doch bei Reach und Stack am nähesten.
Die Oberrohrlänge beim Swoop ist nur mit 580mm angegeben. Die Frage also, was mir an der Swoop 170 Geo in S nicht passen könnte bzw. warum ich M nehmen sollte. Einen Reach von 460mm plane ich eigentlich nicht (wie auch keinen ShapeShifter), weil ich das Bike nicht oder nur selten zum Bikeparkballern gebrauchen würde. Eher, kennt ihr vielleicht, die Trails Glüder & Co. um Solingen oder Trails um Altenberg oder an der Ahr. Da bräuchte es die "M-Lääänge" eher nicht so, finde ich.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. April 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Ich schreibe meine Frage mal hier in den Thread, es geht um das neue Swoop 170. Obwohl ein relativer Langbeiner (182/89) sind meine Arme nicht entsprechend lang (61) und ich fahre bislang Trail- und Tourenbikes mit Reach bis 430mm.
> Nun, das Swoop in Gr. S hätte nach meinem Gefühl einen absolut ausreichenden (längeren) Reach von 443mm, und bei einer Probefahrt beim Konkurrenten Canyon konnte ich feststellen, das mir das Strive Race in Gr. M auch passen würde (will aber keinen ShapeShifter am Bike)...und das kommt dem Swoop 170 in S m.E. doch bei Reach und Stack am nähesten.
> Die Oberrohrlänge beim Swoop ist nur mit 580mm angegeben. Die Frage also, was mir an der Swoop 170 Geo in S nicht passen könnte bzw. warum ich M nehmen sollte. Einen Reach von 460mm plane ich eigentlich nicht (wie auch keinen ShapeShifter), weil ich das Bike nicht oder nur selten zum Bikeparkballern gebrauchen würde. Eher, kennt ihr vielleicht, die Trails Glüder & Co. um Solingen oder Trails um Altenberg oder an der Ahr. Da bräuchte es die "M-Lääänge" eher nicht so, finde ich.
> Danke im Voraus!


Poste das doch besser beim 170er . Zu Deiner Frage das 18" sollte gut passen 16" ist zu klein. Ev, noch einen 35mm Vorbau montieren .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Poste das doch besser beim 170er . Zu Deiner Frage das 18" sollte gut passen 16" ist zu klein. Ev, noch einen 35mm Vorbau montieren .
> Gruß Bodo


Danke schon mal. Warum der 443mm Reach zu klein ist, wäre schon interessant zu wissen. 
Den Swoop 170-Thread sehe ich nicht. 
Vermutlich, weil er von jemandem erstellt wurde, der auf meiner Ignore-Liste steht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. April 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke schon mal. Warum der 443mm Reach zu klein ist, wäre schon interessant zu wissen.
> Den Swoop 170-Thread sehe ich nicht.
> Vermutlich, weil er von jemandem erstellt wurde, der auf meiner Ignore-Liste steht.


Wird wohl so sei , da steht Swoop 170 Danke Bodo. Mit der Größe setz dich mal drauf dann weist du wovon ich Rede. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wird wohl so sei , da steht Swoop 170 Danke Bodo. Mit der Größe setz dich mal drauf dann weist du wovon ich Rede. Gruß Bodo


Danke! Ich war gestern im Megastore, aber kein einziges Swoop 170 da zum Probesitzen. Ich hätte wirklich gern.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (7. April 2016)

Ich habe mal eine wahrscheinlich ganz blöde Frage. 

Kann es sein/ist es normal, das bei meinem Rad kein Konus verbaut ist? 

Hatte eben mal die Gabel draußen, zwecks Reinigung und neu fetten, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Gabel direkt unten im Kugellager steckt...


----------



## BockAufBiken (8. April 2016)

Normal sollte da ein Konus sein. Die dürfte ohne Konus auch etwas Spiel haben, da sie ja dann nur gegen das Lager drückt.
Erkennt man aber nur, wenn die Gabel draußen. Ist an Hand der Bilder leider schwer zu beurteilen. Poste doch mal ein Bild, wo der Gabelschaft mit drauf ist.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (8. April 2016)

Bin jetzt übers WoEn in Stromberg. Kann die Gabel heute leider nicht mehr ausbauen. :/ Hoffe das ist korrekt so. Fahre seit einem Jahr mit dem Rad! :O Spiel ist da keins. Fühlt sich beim fahren usw richtig an...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2016)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt übers WoEn in Stromberg. Kann die Gabel heute leider nicht mehr ausbauen. :/ Hoffe das ist korrekt so. Fahre seit einem Jahr mit dem Rad! :O Spiel ist da keins. Fühlt sich beim fahren usw richtig an...



Wir sind Sa./So. ja auch in Stromberg (Festival). Hast Du dein Rad dabei? Falls ja, komm doch mal zu unserem Stand. Wir können hier in einer freien Minute sicherlich mal nach dem Rechten schauen. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (8. April 2016)

Deshalb komme ich ja nach Stromberg. Bin zum testen angemeldet 

Das klingt gut. Hab den Hobel dabei! Bis morgen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2016)




----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Mai 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Explosionszeichung vom Swoop175 aus der man so Sachen wie Hinterbaulager, Anzugsmomente, Bauteile (bolzen, etc...) ablesen kann?


----------



## MTPler (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

noch jemand Probleme mit dem TRS+ Laufradsatz aus dem Swoop 175 9.0 2015?? Seit Anfang 2016 habe ich mittlerweile den 5ten Speichen Bruch am Hinterrad und der Freilauf war so vergammelt das er ausgefallen ist...
Ist das Normal? Gestern erst beim Hochtreten auf einem Forstweg (mittlere Steigung)... PENG.... Speiche durch!

Gruß
MTPler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (21. Juli 2016)

Wende dich mal an e*thirteen/The Hive Hr. Sebastian Vogl und schildere dein Problem.
Die sind sehr kompetent und kulant


----------



## MTPler (22. Juli 2016)

@enno112 
DANKE! Hab ich getan und die haben sofort geantwortet... aber ich müsste das Rad natürlich einsenden was jetzt über Sommer garnicht geht . Na mal sehn...

Gruß
MTPler


----------



## enno112 (22. Juli 2016)

Bei mir war innerhalb von 5 Werktagen das Laufrad wieder zurück, nur mal als Info...


----------



## enno112 (22. Juli 2016)

Bei mir war innerhalb von 5 Werktagen das Laufrad wieder zurück, nur mal als Info...


----------



## xGonzillax (23. Juli 2016)

Hi MTPler!

Ich habe auch das 175 9.0 von 2015 und hab keine Probleme, alles ausgesprochen belastbare Komponenten bis jetzt. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du schnell Ersatz bekommst bzw. sich das Problem schnell klären lässt!


----------



## MTPler (24. Juli 2016)

@enno112 /xGonzillax
Sie haben mir mittlerweile angeboten mein Rad kostenlos auf den neusten Stand zu bringen (hab Ihnen Bilder vom Freilauf gesendet) muss aber mit bis zu 9 Werktagen rechnen was ich wohl demnächst wahrnehmen werde 

Thanks für Eure Teilnahme an meinem Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (24. Juli 2016)

... "*bis*" zu 9 Werktage ist doch i.O.


----------



## MTPler (25. Juli 2016)

@enno112 
 Du bikst aber nicht so gerne bzw. oft, oder?  unter der Woche würde ich gerade noch verkraften aber übers Wochenende, jetzt im Sommer (hab ich Sommer geschrieben, hmm) Boah das tut schon weh... aber natürlich werd ich die kostenlose Auffrischung vom Felgen wahr nehmen, obwohl - 3 Speichen zum tauschen hätte ich noch übrig


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (15. August 2016)

Hey Leute. Ich möchte mir gerne für 2017 ein neues Bike gönnen und daher meins offerieren. Fahre ein Swoop 175 7.0 (nicht Expert). Gekauft im Frühjahr 2015, neu.

-Fox Fahrwerk (36er Float Fit, Float X Dämpfer) - Serie
-umgebaut auf 1x10 mit 32er Raceface auf Sramkassette mit 11-42 von OneUp
-neuer LRS DT-Swiss E2000 mit Magic Mary und Hans Dampf
-kurzer 35mm Vorbau von RF
-Ergon GE1 Griffe
-Sqlab 611 Sattel
-MRP Kettenführung
-Magura MT5 203/180
-die kleinen 688er Lager am Hinterbau habe ich größtenteils durch hochwertigere ersetzt

Rahmen hat Gebrauchsspuren, klar. Wurde 1,5 Jahre bewegt. Rad ist technisch in 1A Zustand. Grade frisch geserviced.

Was glaubt ihr, ist ein fairer realistischer Preis?


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir jemand die Bezeichung der Steuersatzlager nennen, die im Swoop 175 verbaut wurde. Meine haben leider schon das Zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## MTPler (19. Oktober 2016)

@enno112 
Nochmals DANKE für den Tipp mit "e*thirteen/The Hive", habe mittlerweile seit 3 Wochen ein neues Laufrad für 0€. Super Kontakt mit Herrn Dennis Mankel gehabt (hat sogar nochmal nachgefragt ob soweit alles in Ordnung ist. PERFEKTER KUNDENSERVICE!!

Gruß
MTPfälzer


----------



## enno112 (19. Oktober 2016)




----------

